# NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 4, Nets vs. Heat



## Real

<CENTER>*Round 2, Game 4* 










*#2 Miami Heat @ #3 New Jersey Nets*
*Miami leads series 2-1*
*Sunday, May 14th, 2006, Continental Airlines Arena, East Rutherford, NJ*
*3:30 PM EST*
*TV Coverage: ABC*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>30.2</TD><TD>18.2</TD><TD>22.2</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>6.6</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>10.0</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*John Thomas*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Gary Payton*</TD><TD>*Dwayne Wade*</TD><TD>*Shaquille O'Neal*</TD><TD>*Antoine Walker*</TD><TD>*Udonis Haslem*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TD>26.8</TD><TD>19.3</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>8.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>6.9</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>.2</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*James Posey*</TD><TD>*Alonzo Mourning*</TD><TD>*Gary Payton*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.1</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>.2</TD><TD>3.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</CENTER>


----------



## IbizaXL

Nenad has been garbage. hes lacking confidence right now


----------



## fruitcake

we'll win this..


----------



## netsgiants

I can't even look at this right now.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

Nenad needs to have a break out game, he's just not confident being out there right now


----------



## Fray

Must Win.


----------



## VC_15

i am so crushed right now, i can't even talk about game 4.


----------



## Vinsane

once again vc has to have a good game for the nets to have a shot at winnin
nenead i have nuthin to say about him all i can say is 14 shots and only 4 made and he is supposed to be the best midrange shooter
rj had a good game
kidd had a good game
vc had a good game except the turnovers at the end


----------



## Phenom Z28

If the Nets come out the same way they did this time and execute as well, then they can win. Nenad needs to hit his shots, Vince can't turn the ball over at critical junctures and RJ needs to start getting back to the line. If the Nets can do those simple things, it's a W.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets' backs are against the wall again just like in the Pacers series. I don't know why this team plays a lot better in desperate times. Big game. If they lose Sunday this series is pretty much over but if they win, the series is all tied up again & anything can happen after that.


----------



## nets1

Lets face it Krstic is in a shooting slump and its all mental right now. When he breaks out he will play like he did in game one or even better. At least the game is in the swamp. I'm sure in game 4 he will break out and then forget about it...............


oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey just changed his avy back to Porn Search. Maybe things will turn around now.


----------



## jarkid

win this one or go home


----------



## Phenom Z28

nets1 said:


> Lets face it Krstic is in a shooting slump and its all mental right now. When he breaks out he will play like he did in game one or even better. At least the game is in the swamp. I'm sure in game 4 he will break out and then forget about it...............
> 
> 
> oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!!!!


Yeh...and it's only his 2nd year so it's kind of forgivable... I mean he's still relatively new to the big stage.


----------



## nets1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yeh...and it's only his 2nd year so it's kind of forgivable... I mean he's still relatively new to the big stage.


true, plus he's done more in his short career than half of the other nba players, let alone centers.


----------



## IbizaXL

neoxsupreme said:


> Petey just changed his avy back to Porn Search. Maybe things will turn around now.


no cuz im posting on the "11" thread. my posts are being deleted in the hopes that my bad luck charm on the Nets ends. Gio305 isnt backing away, Gio305 will continue to post there until game-day. It is inevitable!

MUAHAHAHAHA! :devil2: 

Petey.....one word: Karma. :biggrin:


----------



## Shox84

*Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*












Let´s go NETSSSSSS


----------



## Shox84

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*

advices:

Dont let vaughn shoot 
keep floping collins
and Krstic! you have to be confident with your shot, if its not fallin, go to the basket, you´re higher than haslem! dammit


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*

LOL.

Have to use this in the game thread.

Magic fan?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*

this wouldve been funny 10 years ago. its not the case anymore


----------



## Shox84

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*

[STRIKE]I made it to the nets fans, not for you dude, so, go away to your board[/STRIKE]


anyone can post here
-THE TAKEOVER


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



Shox84 said:


> Let´s go NETSSSSSS


[email protected] #33 in bold. Well done.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



Shox84 said:


> [STRIKE]I made it to the nets fans, not for you dude, so, go away to your board[/STRIKE]
> 
> 
> anyone can post here
> -THE TAKEOVER


must you get so emotional? geez


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



Gio305 said:


> must you get so emotional? geez


Is the Heat forum so lifeless that must you always come here jinxing our team?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



neoxsupreme said:


> Is the Heat forum so lifeless that you must always come here jinxing our team?


when games arent being played, it gets slow. So i come in here and hope to add more luck to my team. sorry :biggrin: 

i still got nothing but love :clown:


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



Gio305 said:


> when games arent being played, it gets slow. So i come in here and hope to add more luck to my team. sorry :biggrin:
> 
> i still got nothing but love :clown:


So Gio, what will you do if your team manages to get passed the Nets? Will you still post here during the remainder of the Heat's playoff existence?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



neoxsupreme said:


> So Gio, what will you do if your team manages to get passed the Nets? Will you still post here during the remainder of the Heat's playoff existence?


I dont see why not, as long as that "11" thread is running im good. :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

around 15 hours left.


----------



## neoxsupreme

fruitcake said:


> around 15 hours left.


Can't wait huh? Me too. Hopefully Nenad shows up & the Nets can get a win.


----------



## Aurelino

This is some nice work by the photographer. 









Anyway, back to the game, I think rebounding will be crucial in the game. The Nets did a good job being even on the boards in game 3 and that had a lot to do with Collins. When RJ or VC drive to the basket and shoot, Shaq is going to help, leaving Collins open for a chance to grab offensive rebounds. Collins should continue to look for such opportunities. When Collins and Krstic sat down, however, the Nets were outrebounded with Mourning going up against Thomas and Murray. This is something that the Nets have to watch out for. Do not let Thomas and Murray play together, unless it is unavoidable.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Aurelino said:


> This is some nice work by the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the game, I think rebounding will be crucial in the game. The Nets did a good job being even on the boards in game 3 and that had a lot to do with Collins. When RJ or VC drive to the basket and shoot, Shaq is going to help, leaving Collins open for a chance to grab offensive rebounds. Collins should continue to look for such opportunities. When Collins and Krstic sat down, however, the Nets were outrebounded with Mourning going up against Thomas and Murray. This is something that the Nets have to watch out for. Do not let Thomas and Murray play together, unless it is unavoidable.


Wow that's a nice picture. Full extension for the finger roll & everything.


----------



## Petey

Net2 said:


> <TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*John Thomas*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Haha... so sad... 'Key Reserves'.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Haha... so sad... 'Key Reserves'.
> 
> -Petey



Key Reserve = Porn Search!


----------



## VCFSO2000

-Limit turnovers.
-RJ and Vince : Drive constantly.
-Play good defense.

Who thinks these 3 things alone,automatically lead to a Nets win?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



Shox84 said:


> Let´s go NETSSSSSS


Anything that gets Gio992 all pissy is good in my book!

:clap:

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

keys to win.

1. make good defense. we allowed them to be above 100 in score last two games.

2.Krstic shoots it well.

3.Collins and Thomas to be the best duo of shaq defender.


----------



## ghoti

If Kidd, Krstic and at least one bench player can't provide offense, the Nets are not going to win.

They do not have the luxury of Krstic having another off night. He is a guy who has to get points.

You can't have a whole team of guys doing "little things" and bringing "intangibles".

You have to put the ball in the damn basket.


----------



## DBurks2818

Hey Petey, I think something might be wrong with your porn search feature? It keeps taking me to your profile. Might wanna check that out... >_>


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Name John Thomas Jacque Vaughn Lamond Murray 
PPG 1.3 3.6 1.8 
RPG 0 .6 1.6 
APG .3 1.2 0.0


----------



## ghoti

Vince Carter had his best game of the entire season in game four of the last series with the Nets down 2-1.

Maybe that's cause for a little optimism. :gopray:


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



Petey said:


> Anything that gets Gio992 all pissy is good in my book!
> 
> :clap:
> 
> -Petey


trust me, im not getting all worked out about it.


karma


----------



## IbizaXL

Aurelino said:


> This is some nice work by the photographer.


I love that pic, im gonna save it for my collection. nice find


----------



## FOMW

I agree that the biggest key to a game 4 victory and ultimate success in the series is Krstic rediscovering his outside touch. The pick and roll where he's left wide open from 15-18 feet is a major weapon against Miami, especially because of the well-established problems their big men have defending the play.

Second, the Nets have got to defend relentlessly for 4 quarters, not in spurts. They will not get break opportunities that allow them to control tempo and get the easy baskets that take pressure off their half court offense unless they get stops and turnovers. They can't get disheartened when they play great defense for 20 seconds and Wade does an amazing move in the last 4 that gives them a basket. They have to stay defensively focussed for the entire game. The break opportunities will come naturally as a result.

Third, I'd like to see Kidd force the issue a little more in transition, drive the ball a little harder to keep defenses a little more worried about him than they've had to be thus far. There's a fine line here, and he can be prone to turnovers and missed layups that almost always result in fast break baskets the other way if he's trying to do too much. But he needs to keep Miami fearful of his own attack to the basket in transition. This will force the whole team to run more, and that will result in higher FG% all around, since the Nets are markedly better outside shooters in transition/early offense situations than they are in the half court.


----------



## dg12x

I think we'll get the W today...
No careless turnovers and a solid effort from Krstic and we should be good

To get u pumped for the game, here's the classic 
NBA on NBC music!


----------



## ghoti

dg12x said:


> To get u pumped for the game, here's the classic
> NBA on NBC music!


Always love that link.

This guy is truly "America's Basketball Troubadour".


----------



## Real

*Re: Game 4 Official Thread - Miami @ Nets*



Gio305 said:


> karma


You're right. 

All that whining and trash talking by the Heat players will come back to bite them in the ***.


----------



## VC_15

I would love to see Rj or Vince dunk on Shaq, the dunk will prolly be nominated as the best dunk ever.


----------



## IbizaXL

VC_15 said:


> I would love to see Rj or Vince dunk on Shaq, the dunk will prolly be nominated as the best dunk ever.


Shaq is a wall, he wont let that happen, he rather knock VC down instead of trying to go for the block like Zo does. VC will never be able to dunk on shaq lol


----------



## Omega

Gio305 said:


> Shaq is a wall, he wont let that happen, he rather knock VC down instead of trying to go for the block like Zo does. VC will never be able to dunk on shaq lol


 he'll either foul or move. like you said he wont let himself get dunked on. too much of a *****.


----------



## fruitcake

Gio305 said:


> Shaq is a wall, he wont let that happen, he rather knock VC down instead of trying to go for the block like Zo does. VC will never be able to dunk on shaq lol


i remember derrick coleman dunking on shaq....so yes a NET has dunked on shaqille o'neal.


----------



## VC_15

Gio305 said:


> Shaq is a wall, he wont let that happen, he rather knock VC down instead of trying to go for the block like Zo does. VC will never be able to dunk on shaq lol



You never now, never say never.


----------



## Jizzy

Is there any other team that whines more then Miami? Seriously, they should be called the Miami *****es. They whine and complain like one


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ugh....I had a bad dream that the Nets acquired Michael Jordan and they still lost to the Cavs.... Dunno what that means but probably nothing good.


----------



## fruitcake

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Ugh....I had a bad dream that the Nets acquired Michael Jordan and they still lost to the Cavs.... Dunno what that means but probably nothing good.


 :raised_ey


----------



## GM3

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Ugh....I had a bad dream that the Nets acquired Michael Jordan and they still lost to the Cavs.... Dunno what that means but probably nothing good.


Depends, Michael Jordan 1996? or Michael Jordan 2001?


----------



## IbizaXL

Grandmazter3 said:


> Depends, Michael Jordan 1996? or Michael Jordan 2001?


either one could help the Nets alot more than VC....oh snap!


----------



## GM3

Gio305 said:


> either one could help the Nets alot more than VC....oh snap!


Kind of like Shaq 2001 than Shaq 2006 huh?


----------



## IbizaXL

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kind of like Shaq 2001 than Shaq 2006 huh?


At least we still have Shaq lol


----------



## TRON

x-factor could be Nenad, I've never seen him miss so many open looks that he ususally knocks down with consistency, he could be the difference maker in a close game.

Vince needs to play a more efficient game, 43 points on 34 shots won't get it done, &
Nets backcourt needs to dominate to make up for every minute that John Thomas has to play.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Gio305 said:


> either one could help the Nets alot more than VC....oh snap!


I'd respond to that except I have a _schedule conflict_.


----------



## JoeOtter15

Gio305 said:


> At least we still have Shaq lol


At least we still have Nenad lol


----------



## IbizaXL

JoeOtter15 said:


> At least we still have Nenad lol


poor guy, he needs confidence right now.


----------



## Dario

if we want to win this game, Nenad really has to step his game up.


----------



## ghoti

The Nets are 4 point favorites.


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> The Nets are 4 point favorites.


 What was the line on Friday night's game?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> What was the line on Friday night's game?
> 
> -Petey


I couldn't check because I wasn't home all day.

I don't see why it wouldn't be similar to today's.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

40 minutes.

I hate when there is < 60 minutes before a game because I can't do anything productive since the anticipation of the game is so great. I went to the gym to practice basketball for 2 hours today but when I got back there was still too much time till 3:30


----------



## Phenom Z28

ByeByeKMart said:


> 40 minutes.
> 
> I hate when there is < 60 minutes before a game because I can't do anything productive since the anticipation of the game is so great. I went to the gym to practice basketball for 2 hours today but when I got back there was still too much time till 3:30


I'm the same way...usually i'll take a shower or go outside and shoot around in my driveway or something.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Here is something to keep you guys entertained while you wait 

http://www.clintcam.com/barkley/


----------



## Phenom Z28

Mark Jackson's new segment just made me swallow a cocoa puff whole  :rotf:

"Red Aurbache is spitting out his cigar! C'mon Celtic Cheerleaders, you're better than that!"


----------



## nets1

*It's game time!!! Lets go nets!!! Come on Nenad! lets go Vaughn! Lets go Big 3! lets go collins!!!*


----------



## Real

Oh no. 

Mike Tirico. 

**** you ABC you're the biggest doucebags ever. ****.


----------



## Petey

Shaq, Haslem, Walker, Wade, JWill

vs

Krstic, Collins, RJeff, Vince Carter, JKidd!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

VC has to have a good game
Also from the Outside he isnt gettin all his calls when he drives so it wouuld be nice for him to mix it up
And how come Collins can't win the tip


----------



## MachoKing

its already over


----------



## Petey

Heat win the tip, and Haslem converts to put the Heat up.

Nets can't hit.

Wade w/ the jumper.

*Heat 4, Nets 0.*

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ puts the ball in the bucket.

Down to Shaq out, down to Shaq, out, whistled for 3 seconds in the paint, Nets ball.

*Heat 4, Nets 2.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Nasty wade


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, hits the bucket.

Down to Shaq, out, down to Shaq, misses, Krstic board.

JWill w/ the steal.

Wade w/ another jumper.

Kidd drops the triple.

Wade right at Collins.

Wade w/ the O Foul.

*Heat 6, Nets 7.*

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Twin!!


----------



## Petey

RJ fakes his defender to the floor, misses the layup, Collins w/ the put back.

Shaq to Haslem, hits.

*Heat 8, Nets 9.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Krstic is done

Confidence wise


----------



## Vinsane

What the hell r the nets doing


----------



## Petey

RJ down to Krstic, backs down Walker, Walker w/ the deflection off Krstic's knee.

Shaq out to Wade... Air Ball.

Kidd out to Carter, Carter open court SLAM!

*Heat 8, Nets 11.*

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Down to Haslem, pulls up, misses.

Kidd hits!

*Heat 8, Nets 13.*

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq hits as it rolls, rolls, rolls and goes in.

Nets miss long.

JWill attacking...

Krstic board.

Kidd, RJ, RJ to Collins... but Haslem fouls RJ.

*Heat 10, Nets 13.*

-Petey


----------



## Real

Playing solid to open the game.


----------



## Real

RJ for 3!


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, RJ misses, Shaq board.

Wade drops another bucket.

3 of 4.

Carter misses, Kidd board, out to RJ... 3!!!

*Heat 12, Nets 16.*

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## Real

Wow, Collins basically gave Shaq the baseline.


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, out, down to Shaq, Shaq spins baseline and w/ the slam.

Nets bring it down and call time out.

*Heat 14, Nets 16.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

**** Kristic
The Nets have to start scorin and stoppin and stop tradin baskets
Vince has to get involved he is standin off to the side watchin to much


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Ok if we are going to single cover Shaq you MUST stop Wade. 3/4 is unacceptable if you arent doubling Shaq.


----------



## HB

I like the tempo of the game


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets' entire season rests on this game. They're shooting good so far but they have to defend better.


----------



## Petey

Where is everyone? Everyone's mom's keeping them away from the game?

Or people already give up on the Nets?

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> Where is everyone? Everyone's mom's keeping them away from the game?
> 
> Or people already give up on the Nets?
> 
> -Petey


I just got here from church.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Good shooting start...defense is horrible though.


----------



## nets1

Put Kidd on wade. He will shut him down...


----------



## Vinsane

how many shots has vc taken because I dont remember his third


----------



## Real

Petey said:


> Where is everyone? Everyone's mom's keeping them away from the game?
> 
> Or people already give up on the Nets?
> 
> -Petey


I know.

The crowd at the arena is dead.


----------



## justasking?

Just got in. HOw's Krstic so far?


----------



## Petey

RJ, Krstic, RJ, Carter, misses the 3.

Heat bring it down off the side out.

Foul on RJ trying to deny Walker.

*Heat 14, Nets 16.*

-Petey


----------



## nets1

Vinsane said:


> how many shots has vc taken because I dont remember his third


he hit his first outside shot , thats a good sign....
oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Jwill misses the 3, Kidd w/ the board... down to Krstic, Krstic w/ the bucket off the board.

Down to Shaq, Shaq w/ the elbow on Collins.

O foul on Shaq.

*Heat 14, Nets 18.*

-Petey


----------



## Real

That was an easy call.


----------



## HB

How could Nenad miss that?


----------



## Petey

Down to Krstic, Krstic misses.

Heat go back to Shaq.

Shaq w/ the bucket over Collins.

*Heat 16, Nets 18.*

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ to Carter, Carter around the screen, pulls up, in and out...

Down to Shaq.

Shaq misses, Kidd board.

Leaves for Carter, Carter loses it.

JWill, Haslem, Walker... for 3.

*Heat 19, Nets 18.*

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jefferson in the lane, stripped.

Wade out on the break, hits the layup.

Nets give it up again, Wade goes glass.

5-0 Heat run.

Nets time out.

*Heat 23, Nets 18.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

I wish RJ would stop


----------



## Jizzy

**** this.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Everything falling for Wade.


----------



## reganomics813

Stop taking ****ing jumpshots!


----------



## HB

Bad shot selection by Vince there


----------



## squaleca

The tide turns on a no call!! on RJ **** if that was wade???? guys were not going to win!!


----------



## MachoKing

neoxsupreme said:


> Everything falling for Wade.



Well hes taking good shots what u expect him to be VC and jack of 24 footers with 20 on the shot clock?


----------



## reganomics813

Take it to the ****ing hoop Vince stop being a goddamn *****!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince off to a terrible start... No offense/no defense.


----------



## justasking?

Bad shot selection.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I guess Wade is officially the best jump shooter in the league.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> I wish RJ would stop


He was fouled on that play. He should take Walker on every time he has the ball, thats a mismatch


----------



## MachoKing

Hbwoy said:


> How could Nenad miss that?


nenad no confidence whatsoeevr this series

i have no faith he can even hit a 2 footer at this point.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> He was fouled on that play. He should take Walker on every time he has the ball, thats a mismatch


Yes I agree.


----------



## justasking?

Vinsane said:


> I wish RJ would stop


YOu want Vince to continue what he's doing?


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> He was fouled on that play. He should take Walker on every time he has the ball, thats a mismatch


well if the refs aint gona call it


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets have size advantage @ the 1 & 2 guards. I'd like to see VC post Wade some & Kidd post up JWill.


----------



## MachoKing

Detroit better whip this Heat team

Gonna be fun at least rooting for Detroit even though I had them top 3 most.


----------



## Petey

Out of the timeout, Nets go to Krstic, Krstic w/ the hook.

Walker misses a 3, Krstic board.

Out to RJ, foul on JWill.

*Heat 23, Nets 20.*

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ w/ the lucky bounce on the 1st.
RJ misses the 2nd, Haslem board.

John Thomas breaks up a pass to Shaq.

RJ w/ the slam!!!

*Heat 23, Nets 23.*

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Rj!


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> well if the refs aint gona call it


How's he supposed to know that. Come on now Vinsane, look at that. A nice dunk by RJ. RJ plays well, nets win, you get to see Vince more :biggrin:


----------



## neoxsupreme

It's hard for me to post on this game thread b/c my TV is upstairs & my computer is in the basement so I have to go up & down the stairs.


----------



## Petey

Down to Zo... Zo w/ the hook over Thomas and welcoming the boos...

Carter misses, Thomas board, fouled by Zo... to the line for 2.

*Heat 25, Nets 23.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Vince should handle the ball his self becasue with the current settings he is gettin the ball to late and havin to take jumpers


----------



## Jizzy

This crowd is getting into it


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## MachoKing

Vince has been a joke since 3rd quarter of last game


----------



## justasking?

Another turnover... damn.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Vince...


----------



## Petey

Thomas hits the 1st.
Thomas misses the 2nd.

Krstic board.

Carter picked off.

Nets have a foul to give, Vaughn fouls Wade. Shocking?

*Heat 25, Nets 24.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wright sighting


----------



## HB

Wow Vince


----------



## fruitcake

arghh vince


----------



## MachoKing

VC 2/8 FG 4 Points 3 Turnovers
Wade 6/7 FG 12 Points 2 Turnovers

VC = OWNED


----------



## Petey

Wright on Wade...

Hits.

Carter's jumper from 50 out, just misses. LOL

*END OF THE 1ST*

*Heat 27, Nets 24.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Well VC is havin a bad game so the Nets r about to lose


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wade is the best jump shooter ever. Who would have figured.


----------



## MachoKing

Vinsane said:


> Well VC is havin a bad game so the Nets r about to lose


[strike] kill yourself [/strike]


----------



## neoxsupreme

Oooh just a little long on the half court shot by VC. His halfcourt shots look more accurate than his ordinary 3 pt shooting. LOL.


----------



## NR 1

Heat 27
Nets 24


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets, cmon vince!


----------



## Phenom Z28

I have never seen Vince play this bad (except those couple games earlier this season where he didn't have his contacts and was injured). This includes any stint of his in Toronto.... His head is in a different world right now.


----------



## squaleca

MachoKing said:


> VC 2/8 FG 4 Points 3 Turnovers
> Wade 6/7 FG 12 Points 2 Turnovers
> 
> VC = OWNED



1 quarter there guy!!! why dont u do stats for 9 games 36 quarters!!!!!!????????


----------



## AJC NYC

not good enough defense


----------



## Guitarzan

I can't blame VC and RJ for taking jumpers when every time they go to the rim they don't get the call. Its getting rediculous.


----------



## HB

MachoKing said:


> VC 2/8 FG 4 Points 3 Turnovers
> Wade 6/7 FG 12 Points 2 Turnovers
> 
> VC = OWNED


Arent you familiar


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Vince is hitting himself on the head... but yet he keeps playing stupid. Very risky passes... chucking up threes... not driving... play normal and you wouldn't be in this situation Vince.


----------



## Vinsane

MachoKing said:


> VC 2/8 FG 4 Points 3 Turnovers
> Wade 6/7 FG 12 Points 2 Turnovers
> 
> VC = OWNED


well seeing how wade has the ball in his hand most of the time and the nets r givin the ball to vince with 8- on the shot clock and his ****s r rushed I expect that


----------



## NR 1

RJ 8 points
Krstic 5 rebounds
Kidd 4 assist


----------



## nets1

heat shot 65% in first , they won't keep that up I guarantee it.....



oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!


----------



## Real

Zo's going to regret his drama act.


----------



## MachoKing

oh god, Nets have an NBDL unit on the court besides RJ


----------



## GM3

Wright did a good job on Wade, why isnt he playing?


----------



## gyrus

Any free streamTV's showing the game?


----------



## HB

This is terrible, what kind of lineup is this


----------



## fruitcake

john thomas is a machine


----------



## Vinsane

we'll see how good this team does with vvc on the bench 
so far 0-3


----------



## MachoKing

cant hit easy shots wow its over


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in...

Draws the foul from Posey after Thomas w/ the save.

Vaughn, Murray, Murray drives, spins, Thomas O Board.

Vaughn flings it up, Heat's ball.

*Heat 27, Nets 24.*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

noooooo vaughn strikes again


----------



## MachoKing

here comes the j. vaughn 3 fouls in 2 min


----------



## thacarter

Jacque Vaughn i swear if u start fouling againm, ill cuss u out


----------



## MachoKing

30-24 Heat


----------



## Real

Nenad!


----------



## NR 1

c`mon drive


----------



## Petey

Payton in the post... Hand check foul.

Payton blows into the lane out to Posey, hits the 3.

Down to Thomas. O board by Krstic, goes strong over 3 Heat defenders and HITS!

*Heat 30, Nets 26.*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

wow that was close

vaughn runs away and the heat almost score


----------



## HB

Please bring back Kidd or Vince


----------



## Petey

Haslem w/ the save.

Payton O board, out to Wade, drives, Zo 3 seconds... 

Kidd to no one, gets the jumper w/ the lucky bounce.

*Heat 30, Nets 28.*

-Petey


----------



## Real

That Kidd shot was one of the longest I've ever seen.


----------



## MachoKing

LeBron > Wade > Kobe > VC


----------



## NR 1

VC back in


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, RJ back already.

Well... Carter in for RJ who just fouled Wade, his 2nd.

Heat can't convert.

Kidd to Thomas, loses it to Kidd, Kidd can't hit.

Heat can't convert again.

Kidd to Thomas. Kidd... Krstic, Krstic w/ the hook!!!

*Heat 30, Nets 30.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

Thats what Nenad should be doing


----------



## MachoKing

Jordan for 2

32-30 heat


----------



## neoxsupreme

Glad to see Krstic finally playing well again.


----------



## Petey

Wade drives baseline... hangs, hits.

Kidd attacking. Foul on Payton.

Time out.

Kidd to the line?

*Heat 32, Nets 30.*

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

MachoKing said:


> LeBron > Wade > Kobe > VC


 :krazy: :krazy: Kobe>>>Lebron>>VC>>>Wade


----------



## fruitcake

did wade travel there


----------



## NR 1

Krstic 8 points 8 rebounds


----------



## HB

Wade is from the matrix


----------



## fruitcake

MachoKing said:


> Jordan for 2
> 
> 32-30 heat


You are famaliar.....


----------



## MachoKing

thacarter said:


> :krazy: :krazy: Kobe>>>Lebron>>VC>>>Wade



lol lebron not better than kobe?

why cause let me guess...kobe has ahem 3 rings right

lebron with shaq (prime years shaq) = 8 peat


----------



## ByeByeKMart

thacarter said:


> :krazy: :krazy: Kobe>>>Lebron>>VC>>>Wade


Wade is a better all around player than Vince because he is far more consistent.


----------



## Vinsane

First and foremost I wanna know why the Nets arent playin Wade like the Heat play Vince
Second of all if only Vince could have the ball as much as Wade it seems likeWade touches the ball everytime up the court


----------



## Phenom Z28

Good to see Krstic with his mojo again...


----------



## Phenom Z28

ByeByeKMart said:


> Wade is a better all around player than Vince because he is far more consistent.


That statement makes no sense.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Vinsane said:


> First and foremost I wanna know why the Nets arent playin Wade like the Heat play Vince
> Second of all if only Vince could have the ball as much as Wade it seems likeWade touches the ball everytime up the court


Because Wade is hitting contested jumpers like he was 2 feet from the basket


----------



## fruitcake

go nets!


----------



## MachoKing

Vinsane said:


> First and foremost I wanna know why the Nets arent playin Wade like the Heat play Vince
> Second of all if only Vince could have the ball as much as Wade it seems likeWade touches the ball everytime up the court



SHAQ gets attention, leaving floor open for Wade

This is why Kobe is so overated.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That statement makes no sense.


Makes sense to me. Consistency is an attribute by which you judge a player.


----------



## squaleca

think the media say wade took to many shots???


----------



## MachoKing

8:26 2nd Qtr
Miami
New Jersey
1
2
3
4
T



27
5


32



24
6


30
Shaquille O Neal enters for Alonzo Mourning
GameCast
Box Score
RealTime 
Listen

Pts
Reb
Ast
Heat
Wade 14
Haslem 5
Wade 3
Nets
2 tied at 8
Krstic 8
Kidd 5


----------



## Petey

At the line...

JKidd hits the 1st.
JKidd hits the 2nd.

*Heat 32, Nets 32.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

kidd

FT 1
FT 2

good


----------



## Petey

Payton, Shaq, Pyaton, Wade, out to Walker, down to Shaq, hits.

Carter, Krstic, Carter, misses the 3.

*Heat 34, Nets 32.*

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

MachoKing said:


> lol lebron not better than kobe?
> 
> why cause let me guess...kobe has ahem 3 rings right
> 
> lebron with shaq (prime years shaq) = 8 peat


you must be crazy if you think Lebron is better than Kobe, exclude the rings talk....Kobe is better than Lebron period


----------



## Vinsane

once again vc had no choice


----------



## MachoKing

Walker killing us this series


----------



## justasking?

Vince has been very disappointing. He's just not into this game so far.

Come on Vince!!! Wake up!


----------



## Vinsane

y the hell didnt kidd reset


----------



## MachoKing

and yet another easy shot missed by kidd

this is going to be in double digits soon.


----------



## Petey

Walker w/ the 3.

Kidd brings it up, drives, misses, gets it back, misses, fouls Wade.

*Heat 37, Nets 32.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

VC should drive the ball


----------



## Petey

Walker drives, pulls out, drives, making Krstic look silly.

Carter around the screen, fouled by Shaq, his 2nd.

*Heat 39, Nets 32.*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

see how easy it is vince?


----------



## MachoKing

7-0 Run HEAT

39-32

VC = shades of Game 1 vs. Pacers


----------



## Vinsane

can i get a travel


----------



## Jizzy

So much Nets hate on ABC, these guys are kissing Miami ***


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Walker with the travel


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> see how easy it is vince?


 He's gotta keep doing that.


----------



## MachoKing

Will we ever beat the Heat @ C.A.A.? (Playoffs)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ByeByeKMart said:


> Walker with the travel


 When they showed the replay, it really looked like he just picked up the ball and ran with it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MachoKing said:


> Will we ever beat the Heat @ C.A.A.? (Playoffs)


 yes


----------



## MachoKing

VC 2 for 11 WOW!


----------



## Real

Kidd is the leader and the best player on this team. 

It's pretty clear here.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Down to Shaq. Misses.

Carter misses, misses the put back.

Kidd w/ the board... attacking, hits.

*Heat 39, Nets 36.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Krstic - out
RJ - in


----------



## HB

Vince is in a slump


----------



## Vinsane

murray get out of the way


----------



## justasking?

Kidd is working so hard out there.


----------



## MachoKing

so they wait for shaq to shoot then they foul him. funny


----------



## Petey

In out, in out... Posey misses the drive, O board by Shaq, hits and foul.

*Heat 41, Nets 36.*

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter should have dunked that when he spun inside.


----------



## Vinsane

Net2 said:


> Kidd is the leader and the best player on this team.
> 
> It's pretty clear here.


I wonder what you were sayin the first round series


----------



## Guitarzan

Again all the hustle plays and therefore calls going to the road team in our building.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ByeByeKMart said:


> Makes sense to me. Consistency is an attribute by which you judge a player.


But you said "Wade is better *all-around* because he's more consistent."

That's what doesn't make sense....consistency isn't a judge of all-around game.


----------



## nets1

Weren't the nets supposed to be a defensive team???!?!?


----------



## MachoKing

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> But you said "Wade is better *all-around* because he's more consistent."
> 
> That's what doesn't make sense....consistency isn't a judge of all-around game.



no it doesnt but he is the better player

28 ppg 50% 7 apg 6 rpg 1.5 spg 1bpg


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

VC shoots to many three's. He has to the most inconsistent player in the league. He'll give you 43 and the next night he's shooting 2-11. He'll never get on that level of Kobe or Lebron b/c he is very inconsistent. He's way to athletic to be relying on jumpers. He's his own worst enemy.


----------



## VCFSO2000

If Vince goes 2/200 today,and we win..I'm good.


----------



## Vinsane

Bad possesion


----------



## Real

Ridiclious move by VC.


----------



## MachoKing

3/12 whippie


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses the FT.

Kidd to RJ, misses the jumper.

Down to Shaq, out, to Shaq, out to JWill, to Payton, misses, Kidd to Collins, Murray, Kidd, Kidd out to Carter, Carter attacking hits.

*Heat 41, Nets 38.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Net2 said:


> Ridiclious move by VC.


how?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Was that a travel by Vince?


----------



## fruitcake

vaughn is the reason why we are in the bonus again


----------



## Petey

Foul on Walker.

Walker to the line.

Murray w/ the foul.

Goes 1 of 2.

*Heat 42, Nets 38.*

-Petey


----------



## Real

MachoKing said:


> how?


In a good way.


----------



## MachoKing

4/13


----------



## fruitcake

VCFSO2000 said:


> Was that a travel by Vince?


might have been


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the jumper 2 feet in from the arch.

JWill outside, down to Shaq.

Spins right into Collins, foul on Collins.

*Heat 42, Nets 40.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Bring back Krstic


----------



## Petey

Shaq hits the 1st.
Misses the 2nd, RJ or JKidd board.

Down court to Carter, to Collins, foul on Walker.

Collins to the line.

*Heat 43, Nets 40.*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i would pay to watch jason collins and shaq play a game of 21


----------



## Petey

Collins drops the 1st.
LOL
Collins misses, RJ called on his 3rd as he tried to dunk it on Posey.

Krstic in.

Posey to the line on the other end.

*Heat 43, Nets 41.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

Dumb dumb dumb play by RJ


----------



## JoeOtter15

ughh this is painful to watch


----------



## justasking?

That was terrible RJ.


----------



## Petey

Posey hits the 1st.
Posey misses the 2nd, Murray board.

Kidd, Collins, Kidd, Defensive 3 on Shaq.

*Heat 44, Nets 41.*

-Petey


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Miami looks like a more disciplined team out there.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the T FT.

Nets w/ the chance to tie or go up.

Carter... Krstic, right at Shaq, misses.

*Heat 44, Nets 42.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

c`mon


----------



## fruitcake

wow vince if you broke your finger you are a big tool


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, Krstic board... JKidd in the air, passes to Collins, fouled.

Time out.

Collins to the line when the game picks up.

*Heat 44, Nets 42.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

You know what, Wade takes a lot of jumpers actually


----------



## justasking?

Krstic has been rebounding well.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Lol @ Vince jamming his finger on the putback.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Hbwoy said:


> You know what, Wade takes a lot of jumpers actually


At least he know when to shoot them unlike Carter.


----------



## nets1

come on collins make both and tie the game. Hey the nets are just playing average and they can tie.

Let go nets!!! BTW the heat cooled off to 57% and they are dropping like a rock


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Hbwoy said:


> You know what, Wade takes a lot of jumpers actually


Tell the Nets' defense that


----------



## Phenom Z28

justasking? said:


> That was terrible RJ.


It was a good plan...just didn't work.


----------



## squaleca

Hbwoy said:


> You know what, Wade takes a lot of jumpers actually




dont say that your not allowed to!!!


----------



## MachoKing

this games mad boring thus far...hope it picks up


----------



## Jizzy

It feels as if the Nets are barely hanging in there


----------



## ByeByeKMart

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> But you said "Wade is better *all-around* because he's more consistent."
> 
> That's what doesn't make sense....consistency isn't a judge of all-around game.


Both of them are equal in ability when they are playing very well, but Wade plays at the highest level more often so he's the better player. That's what I mean.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

MachoKing said:


> this games mad boring thus far...hope it picks up


It's not boring. There is no way this guy is a Nets fan.


----------



## MachoKing

ByeByeKMart said:


> It's not boring. There is no way this guy is a Nets fan.



i wanna see some vc dunks


----------



## Real

Eli Manning in the house!


----------



## MachoKing

Collins u SUCK!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ALl this freeze cam does is pan and zoom. Would be impressive if it actually showed different angles.


----------



## Petey

Collins misses the 1st.
Collins hits the 2nd.

*Heat 44, Nets 43.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

this game is about to get a whole lot more flexy.


----------



## Petey

Wade, Shaq, Wade, stripped... Shaq dives on the ball... but side out, Nets.

What a play by the big man.

LOL huge stain to clean.

Kidd, Murray, pushed by Walker.

Both teams in the bonus now.

Zo in for Shaq.

*Heat 44, Nets 43.*

-Petey


----------



## Real

Mike Tirico is so stupid he has no idea what state he's in.


----------



## thacarter

mmm i see beyonce, nice sighting lol


----------



## MachoKing

looka *** jay z with beyounce


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Haha they are relaly booing Mourning loudly. Makes me wish I was there.


----------



## thacarter

Sheesh Murray, Hit A ****ing Shot Will [email protected]


----------



## MachoKing

unreal cant hit anything


----------



## Petey

Murray drops the 1st.
Misses, Murray board.

Out to Thomas.

Carter to Murray... misses the 3, Krstic board, Kristc blocked, Kidd board.

Kidd to Murray... Misses the 3.

Walker board.

*Heat 44, Nets 44.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

bad possesion


----------



## MachoKing

thats how u do it <strike>fn idiots</strike>


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

It's amazing how soft VC can be at times. Attack the frickin rim.


----------



## JoeOtter15

this is amazing, nets down only 1?

they deserve to be down by waaaaaaaaaaaaay more...but just imagine them playing poorly in the second half, we can blot out the out! (nets are playing like **** right now, so poorly would be enough to win)


----------



## MachoKing

vince what a loser


----------



## Petey

Wade to Payton, hits the 3.

Wade takes it right out of Carter's hands... Fast break.

Kidd breaks it up, fouled Wade.

Kidd's 2nd.

*Heat 47, Nets 44.*

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

MachoKing said:


> thats how u do it fn idiots


STFU heat fan


----------



## JoeOtter15

murray misses

murray misses

murray misses

...


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Wow, Wade didn't steal the ball, he just took it.


----------



## Vinsane

went from could havewent up by one to down 5 all becasue murray wants to take 3's


----------



## MachoKing

JoeOtter15 said:


> this is amazing, nets down only 1?
> 
> they deserve to be down by waaaaaaaaaaaaay more...but just imagine them playing poorly in the second half, we can blot out the out! (nets are playing like **** right now, so poorly would be enough to win)



5

should be 8-10 by half, cause nets dont believe in closing out halves


----------



## Petey

Wade hits both.

Carter over Walker!

*Heat 49, Nets 46.*

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

**** vince

stop shooting you stupid ***

SHOW THEM YOUR DRIVERS LICENSE ALREADY


----------



## HB

Alonzo is a jerk


----------



## MachoKing

its stuff like that murders teams chances. offensive reb and a 3

walker is crazy


----------



## Jizzy

Shut up Walton!!!


----------



## Vinsane

why is kristic so dumb challengin ZO


----------



## Real

Alonzo is jumping on Krstic. 

What do you expect him to do?


----------



## JoeOtter15

T ON KRSTIC!?!?!??!?

wtf...mourning jumped on him


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ some nice D on Wade, out to JWill, misses, Zo O board, out to Walker... 3.

Down to Krstic, blocked.

Krstic goes up again. Zo crashes down... double T.

Krstic to the line.

*Heat 49, Nets 46.*

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

its enivitable guys!!! we cant beat the refs!!!


----------



## Vinsane

JoeOtter15 said:


> **** vince
> 
> stop shooting you stupid ***
> 
> SHOW THEM YOUR DRIVERS LICENSE ALREADY


he has hit his last three shots


----------



## JoeOtter15

Zo U Suck

Zo U Suck

Zo U Suck

Zo U Suck

Zo U Suck


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What Up Everbody......I see we're down by the looks of the some of the posts I'm reading.


----------



## Real

Tirico thinks Zo didn't do ****. 

**** off ABC. This is worse than UPN.


----------



## squaleca

JoeOtter15 said:


> **** vince
> 
> stop shooting you stupid ***
> 
> SHOW THEM YOUR DRIVERS LICENSE ALREADY



hes hit his last 3!!


----------



## thacarter

Im tired of seeing this guy stay on the floor every ****ing time, **** u wade


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits both.

10 points, 11 boards now.

Heat can hold for 1.

Wade attacking, blocking foul on Thomas.

*Heat 52, Nets 48.*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell wade is jumping on people and they get the foul


----------



## Guitarzan

Milk that camera time Wade! Get off the Damn floor.


----------



## MachoKing

Heat 54
Nets 48

@ HALF

24:00 from being down 3-1 and going 1-7 vs. Heat in back2back playoff series.


----------



## JoeOtter15

Vinsane said:


> he has hit his last three shots


true but would you rather have him chuck up fade aways or actually drive in and get to the foul line?


----------



## Guitarzan

Thats an offensive foul.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

That was a the definition of ac harge.... bull****


----------



## IceMan_NJ

Why is that we cannot activate Nacho since Robinson got suspended


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

I got a give Wade some love. He's not afraid of contact. Do you know great VC would be if he had his mentality.


----------



## Petey

Wade hits the 1st.
Wade drops the 2nd.

Kidd can't hit from half.
*
HALF TIME!*

*Heat 54, Nets 48.*

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

MachoKing said:


> Heat 54
> Nets 48
> 
> @ HALF
> 
> 24:00 from being down 3-1 and going 1-7 vs. Heat in back2back playoff series.


dude stop baiting


----------



## Vinsane

y the hell was vc takin the ball out


----------



## Petey

IceMan_NJ said:


> Why is that we cannot activate Nacho since Robinson got suspended


That is part of the penalty for having a player suspended.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

JoeOtter15 said:


> dude stop baiting


not baiting

facts


----------



## Eddy15

i really dont like how this game is starting to look.. looking like were about to be down 3-1, no solution for wade, vc getting outplayed =\


----------



## JoeOtter15

another triple double for kidd coming up?


----------



## fruitcake

we're down 6?

oh well

cmon nets!


----------



## MachoKing

Uncalled for


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets need to play w/ everything they've got. The next 24 minutes are the most important minutes of the season.


----------



## NR 1

Heat 54
Nets 48

Not very bad


----------



## nets1

will someone explain to me why that wasn't an offensive foul against wade??


----------



## -33-

Net2 said:


> Tirico thinks Zo didn't do ****.
> 
> **** off ABC. This is worse than UPN.


Ummm what did Zo do? He got caught in the air and fouled Krstic. 

Krstic pushed him after the foul. 

Why would Zo get a T on that play? He walked away....


----------



## squaleca

heat went on 2 runs aided by officials!!!! we cant win guys wade is going to drive and get the call evrytime!!! it happended in the first game of regular season its happened in the playoffs its happened to other teams its going to happen here


----------



## justasking?

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> I got a give Wade some love. He's not afraid of contact.


Yes, he's relentless out there. He would drive when given the opportunity and would hit his jumpshot when open. He's really a great player.


----------



## JoeOtter15

MachoKing said:


> not baiting
> 
> facts


its called the games not over yet


----------



## -33-

nets1 said:


> will someone explain to me why that wasn't an offensive foul against wade??




It was a make-up call for giving Zo a Tech when he did nothing...


----------



## Phenom Z28

ByeByeKMart said:


> Both of them are equal in ability when they are playing very well, but Wade plays at the highest level more often so he's the better player. That's what I mean.


No....they're not. Vince has a lot more ability than Wade.... Wade does consistently plays at a high level though.


----------



## MachoKing

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ummm what did Zo do? He got caught in the air and fouled Krstic.
> 
> Krstic pushed him after the foul.
> 
> Why would Zo get a T on that play? He walked away....



he didnt do nothing, these people here are so biased. wade takes 2 jumpers they all of a sudden go "wade also takes a lot of jumpers like VC"


----------



## squaleca

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ummm what did Zo do? He got caught in the air and fouled Krstic.
> 
> Krstic pushed him after the foul.
> 
> Why would Zo get a T on that play? He walked away....





oh so you agreee he foul kristic why didnt he get the call then!!! wow a heat fan admiting mourning fouled nenad yet the refs didnt call it!!!


----------



## thacarter

MachoKing said:


> Heat 54
> Nets 48
> 
> @ HALF
> 
> 24:00 from being down 3-1 and going 1-7 vs. Heat in back2back playoff series.


 [strike] why cant u go post on ur heat forums?stfu already man [/strike]


----------



## kidd2rj

I think it's about time wade hits the floor. when a guy is crossing you over, spinning and driving all day on you like that, it's time to let him know you're there. i'm not talking about intentionally clotheslining him or something but put some extra body contact into him when he drives and you contest the shot. let him hit the ground and stay there for a few seconds.


----------



## MachoKing

JoeOtter15 said:


> its called the games not over yet


its called i said 24 minutes away


----------



## reganomics813

well we can't play any more mediocre. We need to just grind these guys out. No jumpers, let them keep going to Shaq and guard the 3. Vince and Rj gotta get going or we're dead in the water.


----------



## -33-

squaleca said:


> oh so you agreee he foul kristic why didnt he get the call then!!! wow a heat fan admiting mourning fouled nenad yet the refs didnt call it!!!


 ummm....they did call the foul. that's why krstic shot 2 FTs.

:17.8 NJ - N. Krstic hits the second free throw 
:17.8 NJ - N. Krstic hits the first free throw 
:17.8 NJ - Double technical on N. Krstic 
:17.8 MIA - Shooting foul on A. Mourning


----------



## MachoKing

thacarter said:


> why cant u go post on ur heat forums?stfu already man


[strike]go post on espn boards u been demoted.[/strike]


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Where is the ****ing defense? Pathetic. Get out on the damn shooters. Christ. I don't care if Shaq scores 40, but do not let the shooters get going. Argh. It would also help if Vince would show up. Anyone care to explain why that possession where Wade lost the ball, picked it up again, and dished it out for a 3 wasn't a double dribble? He was dribbling the ball, lost it off his hands, picked it up and started dribbling again. It never touched anyone else and the ball came to a complete stop. It was not bouncing when he resumed the dribble. That's a ****ing double dribble that lead to 3 Miami points. Bull****.


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> oh so you agreee he foul kristic why didnt he get the call then!!! wow a heat fan admiting mourning fouled nenad yet the refs didnt call it!!!


Yes they did.

Krstic went to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ummm what did Zo do? He got caught in the air and fouled Krstic.
> 
> Krstic pushed him after the foul.
> 
> Why would Zo get a T on that play? He walked away....


He was basically jumping all over on Krstic.

Refs know Zo's game. That bull**** shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## Guitarzan

Man, I've been a huge VC fan since day one. I followed him over from TO. Every year I tell myself this is the time. Before everygame this series I've told myself this is the one where it all clicks and Vince finally comes through and caries a team deep into the playoffs or to a championship. Its getting harder and harder to keep telling myself that. 

Also 58% shooting for the heat. WTF?!?! Where is the D?


----------



## JCB

I expect a big half from RJ. Walker can't guard him.


----------



## thacarter

MachoKing said:


> go post on espn boards u been demoted.


 [strike] u ****ing heat tool,get the **** outta the nets forum [/strike]

REMINDER TO ALL ON THE BOARD: STOP THE PERSONAL ATTACKS.


----------



## -33-

Net2 said:


> He was basically jumping all over on Krstic.
> 
> Refs know Zo's game. That bull**** shouldn't be tolerated.


You're hilarious! He fouled him, nothing more. Take off the Nets blinders for a few seconds...


----------



## MachoKing

thacarter said:


> u ****ing heat tool,get the **** outta the nets forum



MMMMMMMMMYEAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## nets1

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It was a make-up call for giving Zo a Tech when he did nothing...


OK thank you . that makes sence...


----------



## -33-

thacarter said:


> u ****ing heat tool,get the **** outta the nets forum


I'll be honest, I've never seen this guy post on our heat board....so...don't blame him on us...we don't claim him! :biggrin:


----------



## reganomics813

MachoKing said:


> its called i said 24 minutes away


Hey mods how many more of these posts, that add nothing to this board and are clearly baiting, do we have to read from this poster before a warning or actions are taken? It's pretty clear what he or she is here to do.


----------



## thacarter

Guitarzan said:


> Man, I've been a huge VC fan since day one. I followed him over from TO. Every year I tell myself this is the time. Before everygame this series I've told myself this is the one where it all clicks and Vince finally comes through and caries a team deep into the playoffs or to a championship. Its getting harder and harder to keep telling myself that.
> 
> Also 58% shooting for the heat. WTF?!?! Where is the D?


see if u are watching the game, u'd realize that VC aint to blame for us being down at halftime, we had the chance to take the lead twice but Murray misses 2 wide open shots, heat get the ball and respond with 2 three pointers by Walker and JWill...the whole team aint playin D,i dont see how VC is responsible for our defensive lapses


----------



## -33-

nets1 said:


> OK thank you . that makes sence...


I thought that might be an acceptable explanation....it was a charge, but....who knows why they didn't call it right. that's the officials in this series and in the NBA in general i guess...


----------



## Real

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You're hilarious! He fouled him, nothing more. Take off the Nets blinders for a few seconds...


I never had them on. 

And neither did the referees.


----------



## matt!

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Where is the ****ing defense? Pathetic. Get out on the damn shooters. Christ. I don't care if Shaq scores 40, but do not let the shooters get going. Argh. It would also help if Vince would show up. Anyone care to explain why that possession where Wade lost the ball, picked it up again, and dished it out for a 3 wasn't a double dribble? He was dribbling the ball, lost it off his hands, picked it up and started dribbling again. It never touched anyone else and the ball came to a complete stop. It was not bouncing when he resumed the dribble. That's a ****ing double dribble that lead to 3 Miami points. Bull****.


Because the refs want Miami to win, because David Stern wants Shaq and Wade in the ECF.

After all, the Heat do nothing but foul, and travel, and everything that's evil and bad in basketball, and the Nets are the saints of obeying the rules of basketball. It's ridiculous, Stern rigged the game! That's why Stu Jackson is there, to make sure it all goes along to plan!

Or maybe Kidd knocked it away while he was playing up on him, or maybe it hit Kidd's knee, or maybe you didn't see it clearly and Wade started dribbling right after he lost it without picking it up. But some of you need to realize how ridiculous you sound.


----------



## MachoKing

reganomics813 said:


> Hey mods how many more of these posts, that add nothing to this board and are clearly baiting, do we have to read from this poster before a warning or actions are taken? It's pretty clear what he or she is here to do.



i didnt say in 24 minutes its gonna be 3-1

i said we in position for 24 minutes to be down 3-1

god damnit cant even say **** on these boards without half u f'n homers taking it wrong way. these boards getting lame

I've had to edit your posts for attacking another poster and masking now. No one is making you post here, if you don't like it leave.


----------



## VC15Nets

I like where we stand. After the first half they're shooting 58.3% to our 37%, yet we're only down 6 points. Vince needs to finally have a good shooting game and light it up from outside for once.


----------



## -33-

Net2 said:


> I never had them on.
> 
> And neither did the referees.


If you seriously think the foul Zo committed was anything more than a normal game-situation foul, then you just basically don't know basketball. There's nothing I can say to defend Zo on that play b/c it's clear as day that he did nothing...........


----------



## MachoKing

matt! said:


> Because the refs want Miami to win, because David Stern wants Shaq and Wade in the ECF.
> 
> After all, the Heat do nothing but foul, and travel, and everything that's evil and bad in basketball, and the Nets are the saints of obeying the rules of basketball. It's ridiculous, Stern rigged the game! That's why Stu Jackson is there, to make sure it all goes along to plan!
> 
> Or maybe Kidd knocked it away while he was playing up on him, or maybe it hit Kidd's knee, or maybe you didn't see it clearly and Wade started dribbling right after he lost it without picking it up. But some of you need to realize how ridiculous you sound.



LMAO A KNICKS FAN!! :biggrin: 

Whats a Knicks fan posting during playoff time?!?!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If you seriously think the foul Zo committed was anything more than a normal game-situation foul, then you just basically don't know basketball. There's nothing I can say to defend Zo on that play b/c it's clear as day that he did nothing...........


Yes...if someone doesn't agree with you then they don't know basketball. This has got to be baiting.


----------



## Petey

Net2 said:


> I never had them on.
> 
> And neither did the referees.


I think you and Shaq Diesel are arguing about 2 different things.

He's not saying ZO didn't deserve the foul, he's talking about the T he got.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If you seriously think the foul Zo committed was anything more than a normal game-situation foul, then you just basically don't know basketball. There's nothing I can say to defend Zo on that play b/c it's clear as day that he did nothing...........


Then please explain why there was a double technical called on that play. 

Oh, it's because the referees are incompetent right?


----------



## MachoKing

Yankees lost, Mets lost, Nets down 6 @ Half, Devils next?


----------



## matt!

MachoKing said:


> LMAO A KNICKS FAN!! :biggrin:
> 
> Whats a Knicks fan posting during playoff time?!?!


Believe it or not, you can still enjoy basketball when your team sucks.


----------



## -33-

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yes...if someone doesn't agree with you then they don't know basketball. This has got to be baiting.


 No it's not baiting....


I'll leave so I don't start the whole whining/crying/baiting BS.............enjoy the 2nd half


----------



## reganomics813

MachoKing said:


> ...these boards getting lame


With posts like yours in these threads I whole heartedly agree. Keep trying to cover your butt ya know exactly what you're doing.


----------



## -33-

Net2 said:


> Then please explain why there was a double technical called on that play.
> 
> Oh, it's because the referees are incompetent right?


You'd tend to believe so on most other plays, except when it's in the Heat's disadvantage right?

Peace

Enjoy the 2nd half


----------



## matt!

Net2 said:


> Then please explain why there was a double technical called on that play.
> 
> Oh, it's because the referees are incompetent right?


No, Zo probably said something.

Otherwise, they were just trying to diffuse the situation and send the message that it won't be tolerated.


----------



## Real

Petey said:


> I think you and Shaq Diesel are arguing about 2 different things.
> 
> He's not saying ZO didn't deserve the foul, he's talking about the T he got.
> 
> -Petey


I am talking about the T that Zo got.


----------



## MachoKing

alrigth stfu with zo t crap

we prob 24 minutes from playing final game @ CAA and u talkin bout that bs zo t


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> No....they're not. Vince has a lot more ability than Wade.... Wade does consistently plays at a high level though.


VC does have alot more ability. It's pointless though when your game is flawed. He has alot of ability but doesn't utilize as much as he should. Dwayne Wade know when to take certain shots. If he's cold he doesn't take bad shots like VC. VC lacks toughness. If he had Kobe's toughness he would be a even greater player.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

It would be very karmic if the Nets won tonight after the way the announcers have been slobbering over the Heat. Their diction is as if the NEts are nothing more than a pest.


----------



## Jizzy

[strike] How the **** is Carter15Nets aka Machoking allowed to post here after he lost the bet? Our mods are soft [/strike]

If you have a problem with the moderation of this forum, then please contact an CM/Admin.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I haven't seen many games due to work, but during the games that I have been able to see I think right now I'm more upset in the defensive effort from VC since the beginning of this series.....His Defense has been half *** in every game......The team defense as a whole hasn't been the greatest either, but VC doesn't like to close out on shooters or run through screans for ****........Plus if you combine that with some of the bone head mistakes he's made throughout.....This hasn't been his best series so far.....Also Curly is playing scared and with no confidence right now....Where's the Nenad who ran out on the break and dunked on Wade....I want to see that Nenad come back...........We're lucky to be down just 6 with how pathetic we're playing.....Sloppy play and low BBIQ has hurt the Nets throughout this series (except game 1)....I'm still hopeful and up beat that the Nets can win todays game, and the series, but it won't happen if the Nets continue to play like this!


----------



## MachoKing

jizzy said:


> How the **** is Carter15Nets aka Machoking allowed to post here after he lost the bet? Our mods are soft



who the f is that, i just found these boards like 3-4 days ago through netsdaily


----------



## thacarter

[strike] There's a sighting of 2 ****ing heat fans and they keep defending their team on a Nets forum...why cant u guys go to your own heat forums? [/strike]


----------



## nets1

thacarter said:


> There's a sighting of 2 ****ing heat fans and they keep defending their team on a Nets forum...why cant u guys go to your own heat forums?



because nobody posts there, they are tired talking to themselves...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

thacarter said:


> There's a sighting of 2 ****ing heat fans and they keep defending their team on a Nets forum...why cant u guys go to your own heat forums?


Everyone is allowed to post... but I agree the Heat mods shouldn't be able to bait and get away with it.


----------



## IbizaXL

jizzy said:


> [strike] How the **** is Carter15Nets aka Machoking allowed to post here after he lost the bet? Our mods are soft [/strike]
> 
> If you have a problem with the moderation of this forum, then please contact an CM/Admin.


....uh-oh


----------



## MachoKing

Why the heck did Jordan change his jersey # to 3 anyway? Why did he remove the 2?


----------



## Kezersoze

> VC does have alot more ability. It's pointless though when your game is flawed. He has alot of ability but doesn't utilize as much as he should.


 wade is hitting at a high percentage and distributing at will. Carter should be able to be just as effective. but everyone needs to step it up, Jefferson needs to play big!


----------



## Petey

MachoKing said:


> who the f is that, i just found these boards like 3-4 days ago through netsdaily


You know what an IP address is right?

-Petey


----------



## Real

matt! said:


> No, Zo probably said something.
> 
> Otherwise, they were just trying to diffuse the situation and send the message that it won't be tolerated.


I didn't see Zo's lips moving, all I saw was Zo jumping up and down. 

Zo loves to get into player's heads with that kind of crap. Which there is nothing wrong with that, other than the fact that it pisses the Net fans off. I wish our players would get into other player's heads more.


----------



## MachoKing

RJ gonna drop 20 in 2nd half if not we done because VC cold


----------



## JCB

Petey said:


> You know what an IP address is right?
> 
> -Petey


 lol. I was just checking that as I type this.


----------



## MachoKing

Someone is hurt


----------



## matt!

Why does Collins continue to shoot jumpers so awkwardly? He used to be able to hit them, now? Not so much.


----------



## thacarter

[strike]Ive never detested any fans as much as i do these heat clowns...even with the pacers constant whining,it was at least tolerant but the Miami Cheat fans keep denying it that Wade gets away with travels, shaq gets a ghost call on the next play after hes called for an elbow foul....seriously i wish this series were over rite now, heat fans are too annoying [/strike]


----------



## Petey

Kidd, out to RJ, Kidd in the post to Collins, misses.

Wade stepped out of bounds. Nice D.

Kidd, RJ, Krstic, Krstic goes glass and hits.

*Heat 54, Nets 50.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MachoKing said:


> Someone is hurt


 what are you even talking about?


----------



## MachoKing

Kidd carrying


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses, Krstic board.

Kidd knocks it down now.

*Heat 54, Nets 52.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

tie game!


----------



## Jizzy

Yes. Cmon now


----------



## NR 1

Nads 12p 12r


----------



## Petey

Collins called on the 2nd foul, as Shaq tries to go across the lane.

And misses.

Kidd board, out to Carter... SLAM.

Heat time out.

*Heat 54, Nets 54.*

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

VC mad at himself,thats why he didnt do any spectacular dunk but hey its 2 points ..go nets!!


----------



## JCB

yea! :banana:


----------



## MachoKing

Kidd still the best


----------



## matt!

So Carter just has no interest in rebounding, or what?


----------



## nets1

*yeah baby tie game!!! They are finally playing nets basketball!!!!*



oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!


----------



## HB

Nice not bad. Still not closing out on open shooters though


----------



## Phenom Z28

AlrighT! C'mon Nets, try to sustain this.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Collins called on the 2nd foul, as Shaq tries to go across the lane.
> 
> And misses.
> 
> Kidd board, out to Carter... SLAM.
> 
> Heat time out.
> 
> *Heat 54, Nets 54.*
> 
> -Petey


 Go NETS......Defense BABY!


----------



## thacarter

****!!! whos guarding Fatoine Walker?


----------



## matt!

The Nets don't need to gun like that every time down. They can still work the ball instead of taking contested jumpers.


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, out, Shaq, out, JWill drives, misses. RJ board, Haslem hangs over him.

Kidd misses, Haslem board.

Walker w/ another 3.

*Heat 57, Nets 54.*

-Petey


----------



## matt!

thacarter said:


> ****!!! whos guarding Fatoine Walker?


Your boy.


----------



## Petey

Kidd off Collins' screen, misses, Haslem board.

Walker again.

*Heat 60, Nets 54.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice move by Vince. He's gotta keep going to the hoop like that.


----------



## thacarter

matt! said:


> Your boy.


NO VC is defending Jwill...watch again :biggrin:


----------



## thacarter

Wade Travelled Again Geez!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter dribbles around several Heat defenders... hits.

Nets delay of game.

What passing by the Heat... to Haslem, at the buzzer, hits.

*Heat 62, Nets 56.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

move the ball


----------



## matt!

thacarter said:


> NO VC is defending Jwill...watch again :biggrin:


No, Vince missed his rotation onto Walker.


----------



## Petey

Kidd on the drive, fouled by JWill.

Kidd, Kristc, misses, ball off Collins, Heat's ball.

*Heat 62, Nets 56.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

pass to vc


----------



## Petey

Wade... Haslem at the elbow.

Heat with an 8-0 run.

Nets time out.

*Heat 64, Nets 56.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

8-0 run its over

the f'ers wont miss 

walker 5/6 from downtown ans haslem


----------



## Vinsane

those 2 three's are kidd's fault for takin a shot
kristic needs to check his man


----------



## Guitarzan

Whatever we eo on offense is useless if we don't play d.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm losing hope...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

matt! said:


> No, Vince missed his rotation onto Walker.


 Wow VC missed his rotation on a shooter...I'm really shocked!


----------



## thacarter

matt! said:


> No, Vince missed his rotation onto Walker.


Am i watching the wrong game? VC was on Jwill at the time the pass was made, how did u expect him to guard Walker when he was matching up white chocolate?


----------



## Jizzy

Wade ****ing travelled.


----------



## Vincanity15311

walker is on fire


----------



## Vincanity15311

where is the sense of urgency


----------



## NR 1

bad tempo


----------



## Guitarzan

Everytime we had possesion and the chance o take the lead we miised and immediately gave up a 3.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

This bears an uncanny resemblance to last years series... they can't miss jumpers.


----------



## matt!

thacarter said:


> Am i watching the wrong game? VC was on Jwill at the time the pass was made, how did u expect him to guard Walker when he was matching up white chocolate?


I'm talking about the second three, when Walker was wide open because Carter dug and lost his rotation.


----------



## nets1

Vincanity15311 said:


> walker is on fire


don't worry he will cool off...


----------



## thacarter

Come on Nets, stop trying to win the game only on the offensive side, we need to start playing D, LETS GO NETS!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

NR 1 said:


> bad tempo


 Is the game getting that out of hand?


----------



## thacarter

matt! said:


> I'm talking about the second three, when Walker was wide open because Carter dug and lost his rotation.


oh my bad, u are right, VC missed out on Walker, hes gotta start contesting opponent shots, we need everyone to step up defensively


----------



## Guitarzan

Again turnover out of a timeout.


----------



## Petey

NJ turnover out of the time out.

RJ w/ the foul on Wade.

His 4th.

Heat miss long.

Shaq board.

Collins on the foul, his 3rd.

*Heat 64, Nets 56.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

same crap like last year

lose game 3 on friday night

then game 4 on sunday afternoon

f the heat


----------



## nets1

3 seconds..


----------



## Petey

LOL.

Haslem 3 second O.

Kidd to Carter, Kidd, RJ, RJ to Kidd, misses the 3.

Shaq w/ the save.

*Heat 64, Nets 56.*

-Petey


----------



## matt!

MachoKing said:


> same crap like last year
> 
> lose game 3 on friday night
> 
> then game 4 on sunday afternoon
> 
> f the heat


Is that the first 3 second call of the series?


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is stupid


----------



## Petey

Wade driving again, Haslem hits.

RJ to Kidd, Kidd to Carter, Carter over Shaq, Wade w/ the board.

Wade around the screen, to Walker misses, Kidd board, out to RJ.

RJ slam.

*Heat 64, Nets 58.*

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

thats a travel


----------



## Like A Breath

No offense, but the halfcourt sets you guys run are the the ugliest things I've ever seen for a team with so much perimeter talent and a budding star center.


----------



## Jizzy

This game is getting out of hand.


----------



## Petey

Shaq backing Collins, hits, foul on Collins, Collins with his 4th?

Shaq to the line for 3.

Shaq misses, Krstic tip to Carter for the board.

Kidd brings it up...

*Heat 68, Nets 58.*

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

It all starts at the Defensive end with the Nets........No Defense by the Nets...Means no "W" and a "3-1" Heat lead in the series......I've still got hope, but I've seen this movie before...GO NETS!


----------



## matt!

Walton voted Krstic as second team All-NBA.

:ROFL:


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is ****in up


----------



## thacarter

What is going on with the Nets???i dont get it,they are playing like the game does not mean anything to them


----------



## Petey

Nets miss, Collins O board, fouled as he's going back up...

Collins hits the 1st.
Collins misses the 2nd.

*Heat 68, Nets 59.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins is unstopable


----------



## Petey

Walker backing Murray... and hits.

Carter to Collins, Collins hits.

*Heat 70, Nets 61.*

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

how is that not a foul


----------



## thacarter

Wheres the AND 1??????


----------



## NR 1

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is the game getting that out of hand?


they are just trying too much too fast... shooting ball without looking around and not attacking from the inside.. defence is just off


----------



## Petey

Walker misses, out to Kidd, to Carter, Carter spins, hits.

What a play by Carter.

Heat time out.

*Heat 70, Nets 63.*

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

the ref was about to call it to
o


----------



## JCB

how is that not a foul?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Shaq backing Collins, hits, foul on Collins, Collins with his 4th?
> 
> Shaq to the line for 3.
> 
> Shaq misses, Krstic tip to Carter for the board.
> 
> Kidd brings it up...
> 
> *Heat 68, Nets 58.*
> 
> -Petey


 I wanna know how did the lead grow so large...We were just tied about a minute or so ago.....GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd 1 assist short of a triple double


----------



## Vinsane

whats wrong wit the whistles
Vince has hit 3-4 shots in the period


----------



## squaleca

no foul call on vince what a surprise!!


----------



## AJC NYC

U see all you heat [strike]****[/strike] Vince doesnt get any calls


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I wanna know how did the lead grow so large...We were just tied about a minute or so ago.....GO NETS!


it grew becuz they forgot about vc


----------



## Petey

Kidd is now 1 assist away from a triple double?

Carter 6 of 7 now since the slow start.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

Wade is a *****


----------



## Phenom Z28

These refs are ridiculous...


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!! Defense!!!


----------



## Guitarzan

Walker having 20 is unacceptable. We are playing D like the team that started the season. This is why that slide after the 14 game streak was bad. We lost all our good habits.


----------



## big furb

Walker made a deal with the Devil or something, it's the only way to explain this. The man is looking like the best player on the floor, it's crazy. Vince is slowly heating up, they need to take advantage of that. With Curly finally showing up today the Nets need to exploit their 2 man game


----------



## thacarter

Guitarzan said:


> Walker having 20 is unacceptable. We are playing D like the team that started the season. This is why that slide after the 14 game streak was bad. We lost all our good habits.


true but we cannot look to the past, we NEED this game and our Defense gotta step up....Fatoine with his 20pts is killing us, i thought RJ would have annihilated him by now...****ing Haslem aint missing ****


----------



## MachoKing

Haslem and Walker OMFG NO WAY THIS IS HAPPENING


----------



## Petey

Haslem w/ another jumper in the paint.

Kidd, Carter, drives, hits facing away.

*Heat 72, Nets 65.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

oh give me a break 2 free points now


----------



## Petey

Wade to Shaq, Murray w/ the foul on Wade.

Payton and Posey in.

Wade to the line?

*Heat 72, Nets 65.*

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

surprise suprise wade draws a foul!!!!!!!!


----------



## NR 1

They need motivation


----------



## thacarter

How Da **** Can A Ref Call An Offball Foul On The Nets When Vc Has Been Getting Hit And Aint Getting ****!!


----------



## MachoKing

Heat 74 PTs already

pace for like 110

unacceptable D


----------



## Petey

Wade drops both.

Kidd, Carter, Carter working it... pulls out, to Murray, Murray for 3!

*Heat 74, Nets 68.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'm not just saying this cause he is playing the Nets, but jason williams is one of the white trashiest looking guys I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## thacarter

Finally Murray!!! Its About Time


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

MachoKing said:


> Heat 74 PTs already
> 
> pace for like 110
> 
> unacceptable D


 When we give up 100 points in a game it's never good for the Nets.....The whole season has shown this.....GO NETS...PLAY SOME ****ING DEFENSE!


----------



## NR 1

good..keep driving to basket


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice, Kidd to the line for three


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses, nice D by Krstic.

Kidd to Carter, Carter drives fouled.

Still on the floor.

Zo in for Shaq... BOOS!!!

Carter, Kidd, Kidd draws Payton in the air.... Kidd for 3 free throws. LOL

*Heat 74, Nets 68.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Gary Payton fouls Kidd


----------



## thacarter

smart play KIDD!! now lets step our D up plz


----------



## justasking?

Kidd does that so well. Its unbelievable.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm not just saying this cause he is playing the Nets, but jason williams is one of the white trashiest looking guys I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## MrCharisma

C'mon AJC...lets start it up.

LETS-GO-NETS ::stomps feet:: LETS-GO-NETS ::stomps feet::


----------



## Petey

Good.
Good.
Good.

*Heat 74, Nets 71.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

Big blunder by the refs, that was a 2


----------



## Petey

Wade right over the top of Vaughn and hits the 3.

Kidd, Vaughn, Kidd, Carter, Carter pulls back, misses the jumper.

*Heat 77, Nets 71.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

kidd hitting FT


----------



## thacarter

Take Vaughn Out Plz, Take Him Out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

funkylikemonkey said:


>


 I think that is the only time in his life he's worn a shirt that wasn't sleeveless.


----------



## MachoKing

refs murdered this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*End of Third*
Heat 76
Nets 73


----------



## HB

Finally! We have got a game on our hands.


----------



## fruitcake

vaughn on wade waht a joke


----------



## Petey

Wade w/ air... Murray w/ the ball.

Krstic gets hammered, no call.

Nets holding.

Carter, Krstic, HIT!!!

Scoring correction.

END OF THE 3RD.

*Heat 76, Nets 73.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

carter 8 points and 3 assists they better go to him this quarter


----------



## justasking?

Thank goodness that shot went in.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wade right over the top of Vaughn and hits the 3.
> 
> Kidd, Vaughn, Kidd, Carter, Carter pulls back, misses the jumper.
> 
> *Heat 77, Nets 71.*
> 
> -Petey


 WHY A JUMPER....VC you're like a **** tease.......Just take it to the whole.....GO NETS!


----------



## nets1

way to finish the qtr.....Krstic is backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

let's go nets, let's go nets.


----------



## Jizzy

**** you Wade and **** you Miami Heat!!


----------



## squaleca

that was a called a 3 no way????????


----------



## Balla 15

This is BS. The last 2 games VC hasnt gotten ANY calls.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> Big blunder by the refs, that was a 2


Who cares? We're getting [strike] raped [/strike] w/ the calls anyway.


----------



## AJC NYC

Lets go nets
**** the heat


----------



## squaleca

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> WHY A JUMPER....VC you're like a **** tease.......Just take it to the whole.....GO NETS!




hed be driving if he was getting calls!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

Lets go nets





THAT'S NOT ALLOWED. 
-Net2
the heat


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets have been playing bad....just all around bad....how are they still in this game?!


----------



## NR 1

Heat 76
Nets 73

4Q start soon..


----------



## Real

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Nets have been playing bad....just all around bad....how are they still in this game?!


Nets have made some mistakes. But I think that it's more Miami playing better.

They are just not missing any of their shots.


----------



## AJC NYC

Lets go nets


----------



## thacarter

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Nets have been playing bad....just all around bad....how are they still in this game?!


Basketball gods are on our side thats why... LETS GO NETS, WE NEED TO START GETTING STOPS!!! LETS GO!


----------



## jarkid

we must win, krstic made it, just down by 3, let's go nets.


----------



## MachoKing

here come the dumb shots


----------



## thacarter

**** murra, come on man!!! hit ur ****in shots man...vc please stop with the 3s


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Don't keep going for the three....they don't need to tie it up right away.


----------



## Petey

Down to Zo, misses, Krstic board.

Carter can't get the easy look to fall.

Payton misses, Kidd board.

Kidd to Carter, misses the 3.

Wade goes glass and hits.

*Heat 78, Nets 73.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

LOL Wade traveled that one in, according to snapper jones


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

squaleca said:


> hed be driving if he was getting calls!!!


 Deal with the contact and make the refs have to make a call....After a while it has to sink in that the NBA refs are not doing their jobs......I'd rather that then a crazy *** 16 ft fade away....I'm just glad he decided to wake the F up and join the party....This goes for Curly too....GO NETS!


----------



## MrCharisma

Damn...we can't hit our open shots and Miami seems to be hitting theirs. We have to start hitting our open jumpers. At least Krstic is back kinda.


----------



## MachoKing

"wade takes a lot of jumpers''


----------



## thacarter

Krstic!!!! hell ya lets go !!! **** the heat!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with the dunk! 1 point game!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, hits.

Kidd has the triple double, better win...

RJ board, to Kidd.

RJ take off, and the SLAM!

*Heat 78, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

Nenad is the key to the series


----------



## NR 1

Nice Krstic


----------



## MachoKing

LETS GO!!! only if we made a couple of those open threes or walker didnt hit 5 of fn 7


----------



## Phenom Z28

JK TD! :banana:


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

squaleca said:


> hed be driving if he was getting calls!!!


You damn right. Too busy shooting fadeway three's.


----------



## HB

MachoKing said:


> "wade takes a lot of jumpers''


You are not a man or boy of your words


----------



## Real

This is a reversal of roles for the Miami Heat. 

Last game it was they who were playing better in the 4th.


----------



## fruitcake

**** i have to go..i'll have to use my phone to get the scores..


----------



## jarkid

just down by 1, go nets, go nets, go nets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca

nenad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nenad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1nenad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1nenad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


why didnt wade go to the line on that bucket???????


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Don't keep going for the three....they don't need to tie it up right away.


 This is the Nets way of playing....Get close by attacking and then get jump shot happy and then let the lead balloon again......This has been happening all season....It's frustrating as hell, but I'm still a Nets Fan...GO NETS!


----------



## AJC NYC

Yeah **** the heat

If you're going to curse let the filter pick it up please. 
-Net2


----------



## NR 1

keep concentration..


----------



## big furb

That's it, that's nets basketball. And how nice is it to see the Curly we all know and love finally show up


----------



## squaleca

we need to have RJ nenad and vince the only ones to shoot and divided evenly between the 3 of them!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Yeah!!! Mother****ers!


----------



## Guitarzan

Man where is our lucky break. We need to take the lead. Everytime we come close we miss an open shot. One of these has to fall eventually. Now is the time! Lets go NETS!!!!! We need you VC!!!


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> **** i have to go..*i'll have to use my phone to get the scores..*


i just did it by that.


----------



## nets1

its official....................nenad krstic is out of his slump!!!!

Also I'd like to see more of RJ


----------



## MachoKing

dang i gotta take a crap

too many white castles. but commercial ended


----------



## HB

If possible, I hope none of the big four go to the bench again


----------



## justasking?

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## NR 1

Wow Krstic 0 fouls


----------



## Real

MachoKing said:


> dang i gotta take a crap
> 
> too many white castles. but commercial ended


Gee, thanks for telling us.


----------



## jarkid

curly, we need u.


let's defense.


----------



## thacarter

**** We Needed That Bucket Kidd, Please Dont Blow Layups


----------



## MachoKing

why did kidd have to do that? why not just go up normal wtf was that man

and now foul?


----------



## Vinsane

y does kidd make the shot tougher than it has to be


----------



## HB

Can you tell me why the refs didnt call on that


----------



## Petey

Walker misses, Kidd gets it, Kidd to Carter, to Kidd, Kidd fakes, Kidd misses.

Posey falls on RJ and Kidd... LOL

Shaq back.

Out of bounds, as Murray tips off Wade.

*Heat 78, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

Defense Murray Woohoo!! Lets Go Nets, **** U Heat


----------



## HB

Man the intensity in that building is lovely, wish I were there


----------



## Petey

Kidd to RJ, RJ taken down by Wade... LOL

Kidd to Krstic, to Kidd, to Carter, Carter attacking and fouled.

*Heat 78, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MachoKing said:


> dang i gotta take a crap
> 
> too many white castles. but commercial ended


 have fun


----------



## HB

LOL what the heck, Vince trying to dunk on Shaq


----------



## Real

LOL VC tried it.


----------



## squaleca

it takes 2 guys to man handle carter to get a call **** refs


----------



## thacarter

**** U SHAQ!!!! THATS HOW TO GO VC!! TEABAG THE HEAT PLAYERS...geez VC stop missing freethrows man


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> y does kidd make the shot tougher than it has to be


 I agree it's a lil frustrating, but that's how he gets a lot And1 calls during layups....He trys to force contact when there really isn't.....GO NETS!


----------



## MachoKing

He F'n Missed Both Are You Kidding Me!


----------



## jarkid

NR 1 said:


> Wow Krstic 0 fouls


so he can play more time from cliffy.


----------



## thacarter

VC missing freethrows i dont understand this


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hbwoy said:


> LOL what the heck, Vince trying to dunk on Shaq


 That's what I'm talking about....I like that VC better....GO NETS!


----------



## MachoKing

god wont give us the lead


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 1st.
Carter misses the 2nd.

Heat can't hit.

Kidd comes away with it, Payton pokes it away.

Posey misses, Kidd board.

Kidd to Krstic... Kidd turns, out to kidd, Murray board... PEGS it off a HEAT. NETS SIDE OUT!

*Heat 78, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

I want Lamond back next year


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, nice play by murray


----------



## big furb

Aaargh, Carter can't hit the freebies. Then Nets get the turnover but Kidd gives it right back. They still hustling though, this game's crazy

Edit: Why is that a charge on RJ but it's a blocking foul when Wade does it? :curse:


----------



## MachoKing

rj 5th wow


----------



## Like A Breath

Nets blowing so many opportunities to take the lead.


----------



## Vinsane

that is what rj gets
dumb dumb
vince should be shootin


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

thacarter said:


> VC missing freethrows i dont understand this


 And people wonder why the media and fans give VC **** all the time.....COME ON NETS!


----------



## Petey

Heat into RJ, RJ called on the offensive foul.

Haslem's left foot was still inside the arch.

*Heat 78, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## Guitarzan

His foot was in the arc. We can't get the lead.


----------



## reganomics813

a foul on rj!?!?!?> just give the heat the game why dont ya refs


----------



## jarkid

damn u carter, what were u doing.


----------



## NR 1

c`mon score


----------



## MrCharisma

Man...we can't buy a foul call or a defensive rebound.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> that is what rj gets
> dumb dumb
> vince should be shootin


 :|


----------



## MachoKing

dagger after dagger all off offensive rebounds


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the block.

Nets foul... as Shaq tries to go up again.

Nets 1st.

Wade misses, Haslem comes down w/ it.

Kidd fouls him... Haslem hits, to the line to push to 4?

*Heat 80, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

carter i hate u , u missed both, so they made a layup, now we are down by 3.


----------



## MachoKing

another 4th quarter colla[pse on offense


----------



## Jizzy

How the **** was that an O foul? The refs are ****ing the Nets


----------



## Petey

Miss.

Kidd brings it up, to Carter.

Carter misses, Nets can't get the O Board.

Haslem board.

Down to Haslem, Wade gets Murray up... draws #3.

3 team fouls in 2/3 minutes.

*Heat 80, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

depressing...


----------



## HB

Sigh* so many opportunities to close this out


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> that is what rj gets
> dumb dumb
> vince should be shootin


 If he made the last two ft then he could shoot all he wants.....GO NETS!


----------



## justasking?

So many opportunities. Damn.


----------



## Petey

Wade misses the 1st.
Wade hits the 2nd.

*Heat 81, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

We need to regroup...only down 4 after all of that mess.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Let me guess it's the VC Iso show right now?


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Carter, Carter goes baseline, out to Kidd, but deflected.

7 on the shot clock.

Nets time out.

*Heat 81, Nets 77.*

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need score it ....


----------



## Vinsane

were gonna lose 
all those opportunities we blew


----------



## MachoKing

nets had 77 with 9:30ish to go

unbelieveable how they always collapse on offense in crucial stages.


----------



## Vinsane

y not run a play


----------



## squaleca

their already talking about the heat and the pistons!! and or cavs so i guess the cavs have a better shot than we do!! ****ing *******s!!!!!!!


----------



## NR 1

look around for open players


----------



## Phenom Z28

What is with this offense? Geezus...


----------



## MachoKing

nets need a f'n zone buster like haslem or walker god damnit

get damon jones from the cavs or something.


----------



## nets1

damn, the nets stop the heat 6 times and can't convert on one play... 

Also that charge on rj haslm was inside the circle... Can the refs get one play right....


----------



## big furb

Nobody seems able to hit their freethrows in the 4th for some reason. The game is still their for the taking, we just have to excute offensively and start grabbing some damn rebounds


----------



## NR 1

offence is just off in 4 Q


----------



## jarkid

never give up... damn.


----------



## thacarter

man we had soo many chances to win this game at 78-77 but we didnt take advantage,how sad


----------



## Guitarzan

We have blown every chane to take the lead! I'm going insane. All it takes is one bucket and we can't do it. We even miss FT's. How do we expect to win with so many mental mistakes. Where is our heart. We need to step up! This is our season for good sakes!! Lets Go!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits, 2 point game


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter gets in the lane and hits the floater.

*Heat 81, Nets 79.*

-Petey


----------



## big furb

VC cuts it to 2


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

MachoKing said:


> nets had 77 with 9:30ish to go
> 
> unbelieveable how they always collapse on offense in crucial stages.


 Mental make up, not mentally tough I guess....I just want a ****ing "W"...GO NETS!


----------



## thacarter

**** dat was a block!!!


----------



## MachoKing

bill walton lost it

PA announcer said krstic not vc


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq backing Krstic.

Carter w/ the foul.

Krstic still doesn't have a foul...

No, changed to Krstic.

Misses.
Hits.

*Heat 82, Nets 79.*

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

just down by 2. let's go


----------



## NR 1

finally nets score..


----------



## MachoKing

is it too much to ask for a nets home playoff win vs. heat ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MachoKing said:


> bill walton lost it
> 
> PA announcer said krstic not vc


 Walton's been lost for a long time


----------



## MachoKing

game over


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, deflected to Collins.
Out to Carter, Carter fouled... by Posey.

Kidd, Collins, RJ, stripped by Wade, Wade w/ the slam.

*Heat 84, Nets 79.*

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

Come On Rj ****


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's the time?


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, out to Krstic, Krstic hits.

*Heat 84, Nets 81.*

-Petey


----------



## HB

Great hustle by Vince, actually ran under the hoop to secure the rebound if Nenad missed that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MachoKing said:


> game over


 and you claim to not know who carter15nets is.


----------



## jarkid

rj lost the balll... damn it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What's the time?


 just under 5 left


----------



## Like A Breath

Carter misses another 3. That would've been huge.


----------



## squaleca

**** their all over vince and they cant even love tap wade!!!!BSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS****!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NR 1

Krstic 18p 14r 

C`mon 
Go Nets


----------



## Petey

Wade hits over Collins. Nets can't get caught on that miss-match.

Carter misses the 3.

Posey fouled outside by Collins, his 5th.

Posey to the line now... DAMNIT!

*Heat 86, Nets 81.*

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Can someone just please keep attacking a the rim, and getting to the line to slow the clock down....Stop with the stupid basketball mistakes...GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

oh wow, nice the nets are absolute crap


----------



## Vinsane

that turnover on rj cst us the game


----------



## MachoKing

yay down 7 how great


----------



## Petey

Posey drops both.

Carter to RJ, RJ hits.

*Heat 88, Nets 83.*

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wade hits over Collins. Nets can't get caught on that miss-match.
> 
> Carter misses the 3.
> 
> Posey fouled outside by Collins, his 5th.
> 
> Posey to the line now... DAMNIT!
> 
> *Heat 86, Nets 81.*
> 
> -Petey


 That better have been a wide open 3......Stop shooting ****ing jumpers VC and the whole Nets squad....Attack the rim dam it....GO NETS!


----------



## NR 1

- 7

don`t panic


----------



## MrCharisma

RJ is getting frustrated with all of the noncalls.

Down 3...Lets go!


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, Carter board, out to Kidd, RJ calling for a foul.

Foul on Payton...

Carter angles in and hits.

*Heat 88, Nets 85.*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits...3 point game. Gotta get a stop.


----------



## jarkid

down by 5... go nets.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

This game is over. The Nets are just too inconsistent.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I swear man, some of you are the biggest fairweather fans I have ever seen.


----------



## Jizzy

The Heat get away with so much bull****, it's not even funny


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> that turnover on rj cst us the game


 No the Missed 2 ft's and countless mental break downs down the stretch might have caused us the game....We're still in it....Stopping placing the blame on someone other then VC for a change....GO NETS!


----------



## MrCharisma

That's a man's bucket by Nenad!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad beats the shot clock! 90-87 Heat.

Time out Heat


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq hits the hook.

Carter at the top.

Collins, Krstic, Kidd, Krstic, Krstic hits the HOOK!!!

Heat time out.

Little less than 3 to go.

*Heat 90, Nets 87.*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

- 3

play smart


----------



## MachoKing

who cares still down 3 and they got ball i got no faith because they either answer or we dont tie it up or cut in


----------



## Eddy15

nenad's been playing great, if only our defense and RJ would step up we can win this one and go back 2-2


----------



## Vincanity15311

wat do they have to do to draw a foul


----------



## squaleca

evrything for vince is so difficult for wade its so easy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Like A Breath

The Nets never seem to be able to score after they get a stop. Must be maddening, though Krstic bailed them out the last time.


----------



## squaleca

i dont have faith cause wades gonna get the calls!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hack-a-Shaq time pretty soon.


----------



## jarkid

just 3 points, i believe we can be back, and win this.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC or anyone else on the Nets bench right now....We do not need a ****ing 3.....You better be wide open and have no choice but to take it becuase you're so ****ing open.....If not attack the dam rim and get to the line...GO NETS!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Like A Breath said:


> The Nets never seem to be able to score after they get a stop. Must be maddening, though Krstic bailed them out the last time.


Indeed....it's so frustrating.


----------



## NR 1

they should foul shaq


----------



## Guitarzan

Come on team!! Defense!!! The refs are gonna give the heat fouls so at least foul shaq and no wade. PLay smart guys.


----------



## nets1

Now its officially crunch time down 3. The nets are hot and the heat are not...


Lets go nets...............

oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!


----------



## thacarter

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> VC or anyone else on the Nets bench right now....We do not need a ****ing 3.....You better be wide open and have no choice but to take it becuase you're so ****ing open.....If not attack the dam rim and get to the line...GO NETS!


good point man, we need to attack


----------



## funkylikemonkey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Hack-a-Shaq time pretty soon.


Yeah, Nenad still has 0 fouls, time for him to start using them up.


----------



## MachoKing

squaleca said:


> i dont have faith cause wades gonna get the calls!!!



ya or some bum like james posey an away from ball foul aka 2 free throws

they get easiest fn points while we got to work so hard throw up reverses or tough shot over shaq like krstic did to score

disgusting

how many and1's were we robbed out of?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

"The phoenix rising from the ashes as the promise of hope and rebirth."
Lets the Nets win !!!!!!!! we were down like 9 or 10 welll lets the NETS rise from the ashes under the hands of Vince Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DEFENSE!


----------



## MachoKing

and there goes the season thanks collins


----------



## mjm1

Collins Kills Us Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HB

Can you believe that


----------



## Like A Breath

He could've held on to the ball...no need to throw it to a red hot Haslem.


----------



## MrCharisma

Geez....it's not our night but we'll have to fight through.


----------



## mjm1

n0oooooooooooooooooo we


----------



## thacarter

awww man collins


----------



## Guitarzan

There it went. A mistake and a stupid missed jumper.


----------



## Petey

LOL

Wade turns it over.

Collins saves it to Haslem...

Hits.

Nets can't covert.

2 to go.

Wade gives it up, to Shaq, Krstic ties him up.

*Heat 92, Nets 87.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

its over  

0-4 vs. heat @ nj in playoffs

1-7 all together

depressed


----------



## squaleca

colins omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

why were they goin to rj


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm afraid to even ask what happened just now?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rj!


----------



## thacarter

Yes Rj!!!!!!!!!!! Motha****a


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses the 1st.
Misses the 2nd.

Collins board.

Kidd to RJ, RJ hits the 3!!!

*Heat 92, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## Like A Breath

Huge 3 by Jefferson! Need a stop now...hack a Shaq, maybe.


----------



## HB

My heart is beating so fast


----------



## MachoKing

we let this bum udsones haslem kill us unbelievable

20 pts 10 rebs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> why were they goin to rj


 Look what he just did. Thats why.


----------



## Petey

Wade into Haslem... Haslem open, fouled by Collins.

His 6th.

Murray in now.

*Heat 92, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

let's go nets.

rj for 3.


----------



## MrCharisma

Nice....RJ for 3 after Shaq FINALLY misses big Free throws against us.


Down 2...but Haslem to the line.


----------



## NR 1

Good RJ


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Shaq misses the 1st.
> Misses the 2nd.
> 
> Collins board.
> 
> Kidd to RJ, RJ hits the 3!!!
> 
> *Heat 92, Nets 90.*
> 
> -Petey


 YEEEEEEES RJ...YOU COCKY MOTHA****A YOU....GO NETS....JUST GET ONE STOP PLEASE...GO NETS...DEFENSE!


----------



## Guitarzan

Another defensive lapse. We don't deserve it.


----------



## MachoKing

haslem is not human

hes got cold blood


----------



## Jizzy

Wtf?


----------



## mjm1

OOOO i c, the nets dont want to win. They sure arent playing like they want it, disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

Haslem drops the 1st.
Haslem hits the 2nd.

Nets time out.

*Heat 94, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

look at that

all net on both

do u know u ruined our lives udonis?


----------



## big furb

RJ with the 3, 2 point game!!!! Collins fouls out as Haslem continues to dominate, what the hell twin you're better than that


----------



## Like A Breath

Nets need Haslem to throw his mouthpiece again to make up ground.


----------



## squaleca

how many team fouls on the heat??


----------



## MachoKing

so many fn chances

either they dont score when down 1 or chance to take lead

orthey score but then let heat score on other end.


----------



## Vinsane

y didnt collins pass the ball to vc intead of kidd


----------



## thacarter

**** Why Did Collins Have To Pass The Ball To Haslem, That Was Our Chance!


----------



## Balla 15

Collins is such an idiot. Wade was running away from the ball back on D and Collins dives and then just throws the ball blindly which kills us, ugh!


----------



## NR 1

focus


----------



## Vincanity15311

OMG come on


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

We Are Going To Win!!!
Fouling Out Was Sacrafice For Collins!!!!!!!!!! Lets Go Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I think we're seeing why Collins doesn't play pg.


----------



## Like A Breath

That Collins play was puzzling. Really, there were no Heat players challenging him and he wasn't sliding out of bounds. He could've called timeout or looked for a teammate, he just seemed to throw it out blindly towards the opposing basket. Inexcusable.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Like A Breath said:


> Nets need Haslem to throw his mouthpiece again to make up ground.


The Nets need Vince to stop taking fadeaway three's. Start being more aggressive.


----------



## Petey

Kidd brings it up... Kidd to Krstic, Carter, Krstic, short.

Haslem board.

*Heat 94, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Game, Set, Season


----------



## big furb

This game is still winnable, but if things don't go our way i'm puttin a voodoo curse on Collins


----------



## Krstic All-Star

:curse: Payton...


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Lose, The Nets Lose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real

Wow


----------



## MachoKing

oh well

time to focus on offseason, we saw the flaws of collins and this offense


----------



## MrCharisma

Gary freakin' Payton...that stings.


----------



## Petey

Wade driving to Payton, hits the 3, Nets time out...

His 1st damn bucket of the day.

*Heat 97, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## Like A Breath

Payton 3 dagger. Game over.

Tough, tough game for the Nets and their fans.

Krstic looked scared of the ball on that last possession.


----------



## HB

Speechless!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> The Nets need Vince to stop taking fadeaway three's. Start being more aggressive.


 Now that would be a miracle right there.....Man I'm so down....GO NETS!


----------



## thacarter

Collins ****ed This Win Up Dammit!!


----------



## jarkid

it's over...


----------



## Vincanity15311

****


----------



## mjm1

vince carters missed free throws and jason collins turn over cost us this game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

And that's the season.


----------



## Vinsane

carter has to learn when and when not to pass


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

*** there is still time left come on we can win this!!!!!


----------



## MachoKing

i dont care anymore

1-7 vs. heat in playoffs

0-4 @ NJ

same crap like last year, lose game 3 @ NJ Friday night (i went)...then game 4 sunday @ NJ in the afternoon


----------



## nets1

that really hurt......I feel like a dagger is sticking out of my back....

We now offically need a miracle.



oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!


----------



## Ciko Barber

****, it's over, that 3 finished it


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Down 3-1 now. Forget about winning a championship now.


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> vince carters missed free throws and jason collins turn over cost us this game.


Offensive execution, fittingly, was the death of the Nets season.


----------



## MrCharisma

MachoKing said:


> Game, Set, Season


If you're going to pretend not to be Carter15Nets then you can't use his dumb lines...


----------



## Jizzy

That pretty much does it


----------



## MachoKing

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> *** there is still time left come on we can win this!!!!!


oh shut up bro


----------



## Guitarzan

Another summer to build back up my belief in Vince. And then I'll go through all this again next year.


----------



## NR 1

this sucks


----------



## mjm1

omg, wow


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, can't get it.

Murray w/ the foul.

*Heat 97, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

lol vince, unbelievable

he doesnt have it


----------



## HB

This is really sad


----------



## nets1

good game miami.....


----------



## jarkid

let's talk about new coach Larry Brown, and Steve Van Gundy...etc.

let's start the off season.

new bench


----------



## funkylikemonkey

MachoKing said:


> oh shut up bro


You're going to tell him to shut up for not turning on the team the second something goes wrong? You're a detriment not only to this board, but to society itself.


----------



## Guitarzan

Throw in that missed VC layup just for fun.


----------



## Vinsane

MachoKing said:


> lol vince, unbelievable
> 
> he doesnt have it


where were u in the 3rd


----------



## Petey

Wade hits the 1st.
Wade hits the 2nd.

*Heat 99, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

The Bulls put up a better fight than us.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, can't hit the deep 3.

Kidd fouls.

*Heat 99, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## Kezersoze

well this series is over.  F#####[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MachoKing said:


> lol vince, unbelievable
> 
> he doesnt have it


 just go back and post on your other name.


----------



## Vincanity15311

the people that i least expected to kill us burned us


----------



## miki

Too bad Collins gave the gift to Heat.


----------



## reganomics813

We just didn't have it today. 4 guys can't beat a whole team.


----------



## mjm1

rod thorn did an incredible job of building a pretendor however, nice starter 5, but absolutely no depth. Outside of Richard Jefferson and Jason Kidd, no mental toughness period.


----------



## Petey

Posey misses the 1st.
Posey hits the 2nd.

Time out.

*Heat 100, Nets 90.*

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

For some reason I just have to question the Mental make up and toughness of this Nets team after tonight.....How can you just continuely break down mentally and blow games like this......Very disappointed right now......This Nets team as a whole have no one to blame but themselves.......I'm a Nets fan through and through, but it's been Choke after choke since game 1....Other then game 2, we've had chances to win games 3 and 4, but stupid mistakes just killed the Nets chances!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

MachoKing said:


> The Bulls put up a better fight than us.


You're right.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

3-1 The Suns did it... we could tooo


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man this sucks...................................


----------



## funkylikemonkey

miki said:


> Too bad Collins gave the gift to Heat.


Yes because as you can see we only lost by two.


----------



## Vinsane

well what do u expect


----------



## Kezersoze

chicago is deep with guards that can shoot and our team defense has failed us.


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> vince carters missed free throws and jason collins turn over cost us this game.


Two missed freethrows don't lose you the game unless you lose by 2 or less points. Vince's slow start was far more damaging than those freethrows. Still his play in the second half is what kept this game close. No, it was our lack of defense that cost us this game. Walker and Haslem destroyed us.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Carter, Carter hits.

To Haslem, and fouled.

*Heat 100, Nets 92.*

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

VC 28 Field Goal Attempts

2nd highest on Nets is 16

Watch Vinsane go "They didnt get VC involved"


----------



## VC15Nets

Has anyone wondered what has happened to VC's shot over this postseason? It's terrible. Its a good thing he is finally being more aggressive, otherwise he wouldnt be scoring at all.


----------



## nets1

Kezersoze said:


> chicago is deep with guards that can shoot and our team defense has failed us.



thats what happens when you squeeze in on shaq. This series reminds me of last year. Miami can't miss from the outside...


----------



## HB

Miami is just too good of a team. Gotta give respect where its due


----------



## Vinsane

whoever was guardin walker and haslem messed up
jefferson was not good today
vince waited to late


----------



## Petey

Haslem drops both.

Kidd, Murray, RJ, Misses the 3.

Krstic tires to foul, not called.

Up to Walker....

Walker holding.

Dribbles it out.

*END OF GAME.*

*Heat 102, Nets 92.*

-Petey


----------



## Guitarzan

VC15Nets said:


> Has anyone wondered what has happened to VC's shot over this postseason? It's terrible. Its a good thing he is finally being more aggressive, otherwise he wouldnt be scoring at all.



The whole season.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

The fans giving the Nets applause...the true fans.


----------



## MachoKing

Nets now 1-11 vs. Shaquille O'Neal in the NBA Playoffs (0-4 vs. Lakers; 1-7 vs. Heat)


----------



## HB

All those perimeter shots, I just cant believe they have been so hot in this series


----------



## mjm1

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> 3-1 The Suns did it... we could tooo


the suns did it against a young 7th seeded laker team with no discipline, similar to the nets


----------



## MachoKing

funkylikemonkey said:


> The fans giving the Nets applause...the true fans.


no, they know this was last game @ NJ , that shows they arent true fans quitting they know heat will win game 5


how the heck do u lose both games again @ Nj after what happened last year

no heart.


----------



## mjm1

MachoKing said:


> Nets now 1-11 vs. Shaquille O'Neal in the NBA Playoffs (0-4 vs. Lakers; 1-7 vs. Heat)


oh really just give it the **** up, no one cares


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> 3-1 The Suns did it... we could tooo


They are not the Suns. They're not tough enough.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC15Nets said:


> Has anyone wondered what has happened to VC's shot over this postseason? It's terrible. Its a good thing he is finally being more aggressive, otherwise he wouldnt be scoring at all.


 Because his shot selection sucks...It's that simple....If he would just say "**** IT" and attack the rim and start from inside out....Instead of chucking Fade aways from outside and then going in...Maybe he wouldn't start games so cold..........I'm just pissed at this whole Nets team.....The Mental Toughness just isn't there from top to bottom....For some reason, and I don't know why....I've still got faith, but it doesn't look good....GO NETS!


----------



## NR 1

Nets bench had just 5 points


----------



## SetShotWilly

Hbwoy said:


> Miami is just too good of a team. Gotta give respect where its due


No they are not. They played well and the Nets ****ed themselves up with silly mistakes. There was no intensity whatsoever.


----------



## dshiznit5044

AHH i think im gonna cry
i cant believe we dropped both games at home


----------



## -33-

NJ had taken more FTs in this game until the last minutes when they were forced to put us on the line. So, no more conspiracies.


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Miami is just too good of a team. Gotta give respect where its due


No credit to Miami
No adjustments r bein made by Frank
y won't we guard wade the way the heat r guardin vc
and how come wade is comin in here and gettin valls


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Because his shot selection sucks...It's that simple....If he would just say "**** IT" and attack the rim and start from inside out....Instead of chucking Fade aways from outside in...Maybe he wouldn't start games so cold..........I'm just pissed at this whole Nets team.....The Mental Toughness just isn't there from top to bottom....For some reason, and I don't know why....I've still got faith, but it doesn't look good....GO NETS!


That's not it at all....Vince's jumper was lethal in Toronto. Now it's so far gone...dunno how that can happen, an NBA player losing his shooting ability when he practices shooting for hours each day.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

MachoKing said:


> no, they know this was last game @ NJ , that shows they arent true fans quitting they know heat will win game 5
> 
> 
> how the heck do u lose both games again @ Nj after what happened last year
> 
> no heart.



So they are clapping because they are happy that the Nets wont stink up the arena anymore? EDIT


----------



## myst

Hbwoy said:


> Miami is just too good of a team. Gotta give respect where its due


Yes, thank you for being a true fan of the sport. I just hope that this forum roots for the Heat to beat the Pistons if the Heat end up moving on. Because I know if the Nets win I will be rooting for them to kill the Pistons.


----------



## reganomics813

There were arguably two spurts where the Nets actually came out with the intensity they needed in a game like this. You have to come out and control the game and the Nets never showed they wanted this game today. They were just playing another regular season game today that's all I saw.


----------



## Petey

myst said:


> Yes, thank you for being a true fan of the sport. I just hope that this forum roots for the Heat to beat the Pistons if the Heat end up moving on. Because I know if the Nets win I will be rooting for them to kill the Pistons.


Root for a team with Zo?

No thanks...

-Petey


----------



## reganomics813

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That's not it at all....Vince's jumper was lethal in Toronto. Now it's so far gone...dunno how that can happen, an NBA player losing his shooting ability when he practices shooting for hours each day.


Shooting all of those rediculous half court shots in practice everyday can't be helping.


----------



## Phenom Z28

myst said:


> Yes, thank you for being a true fan of the sport. I just hope that this forum roots for the Heat to beat the Pistons if the Heat end up moving on. Because I know if the Nets win I will be rooting for them to kill the Pistons.


Hah...no chance.... I just hate the Heat.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Never root for Zo... if the Heat got rid of him, it'd be a different story


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> the suns did it against a young 7th seeded laker team with no discipline, similar to the nets


The lakers are not similar to the nets. The nets aren't young or inexperienced, how exactly are they similar? Still, besides that crazy statement you still make a good point. Coming back from a 3-1 series deficit is a lot easier against an average laker team than against a 50 win Heat team that is clicking on all cylinders. The nets being without Clifford Robinson only makes it harder. It's hurt our defense, scoring and bench production


----------



## myst

If that's how it is then that's how it is. I'm not going to try to change your mind. It's your opinion.


----------



## mjm1

big furb said:


> The lakers are not similar to the nets. The nets aren't young or inexperienced, how exactly are they similar? Still, besides that crazy statement you still make a good point. Coming back from a 3-1 series deficit is a lot easier against an average laker team than against a 50 win Heat team that is clicking on all cylinders. The nets being without Clifford Robinson only makes it harder. It's hurt our defense, scoring and bench production


no no no, you miss interpreted what i said. The nets have shown in the playoffs and this series that they cant close out games a sign of not having enough descipline.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Look even if he makes those crazy *** fade aways there still bad shots no matter how you try and rationlize it.......I cringe when I see VC take those shots....Especially when he takes bad shots at the wrong dam time.....Why take a jumper when you're taking it to the whole at will and can't be stopped....It doesn't make logical sense to me....Basketball isn't a hard game to play....Some players make it harder then it has to be......Especially given VC's talent level!


----------



## Petey

Krstic All Star said:


> Never root for Zo... if the Heat got rid of him, it'd be a different story


If the Heat can finish off the Nets, and Zo weren't on that team, I'd feel the same way.

A Nets fan rooting for Zo, is like a Raptors fan rooting for Carter... bad example. LOL

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Look even if he makes those crazy *** fade aways there still bad shots no matter how you try and rationlize it.......I cringe when I see VC take those shots....Especially when he takes bad shots at the wrong dam time.....Why take a jumper when you're taking it to the whole at will and can't be stopped....It doesn't make logical sense to me....Basketball isn't a hard game to play....Some players make it harder then it has to be......Especially given VC's talent level!


most of the time the whole is packed


----------



## Kezersoze

I just feel our scoring/defense/bench were all tested this series and we failed big time. I can't believe that we lost both home guys they were way we did. iam just like AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! %$# TRADE VINCE lol j/kin, Kidd played his tail off the entire series but our defense sucked big time and our offense completely failed us as well. Walker/Posey got way too many open shots in games 3/4 but this series is just over. Miami is going to blow out the Nets in game 5 and its going to leave a bad taste as usually. We only get 1 F^%%IIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG Win!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> most of the time the whole is packed


 Then kick it out to an open shooter or teammate and re-set....Which is something he doesn't do all the time....I saw a couple of times in todays game (on break) where Curly was open on a double or triple team out on the perimeter and he didn't pass the ball, and then forced a bad shot or turn over....Stop making excuses for the man!


----------



## Kezersoze

Vince is very predictable he usually takes a bad shot or forced shot early in the shot clock either from the 3pt area or top of the key. Jefferson/Kristic are our best percentage shooters so I don't understand why we must always decide to live and die with Vince Carter when he is having an off night. It seems like Jefferson can never get to the line. also Carters shooting during the season was MUCH better especially his 3pt shooting! I mean its to the point were even if he is open I don't want him to take it. lol


----------



## Kezersoze

by the way Kristic played his tail off!


----------



## Vinsane

Kezersoze said:


> Vince is very predictable he usually takes a bad shot or forced shot early in the shot clock either from the 3pt area or top of the key. Jefferson/Kristic are our best percentage shooters so I don't understand why we must always decide to live and die with Vince Carter when he is having an off night. It seems like Jefferson can never get to the line. also Carters shooting during the season was MUCH better especially his 3pt shooting! I mean its to the point were even if he is open I don't want him to take it. lol


becasue he is the best scorer he can do things rj and kridtic can't when rj drives most if the times it is an offensive foul kristic needs vc for him to score
At times he is not involved in the rotation he is standin to the side watchin this is where the nets mess up by not gettin him the ball until the shot clock is down
see how wade has the ball all the time y arent the nets trappin him like heat r trappin vc
Frank needs to go bring in a Van Gundy or Adelman


----------



## big furb

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Look even if he makes those crazy *** fade aways there still bad shots no matter how you try and rationlize it.......I cringe when I see VC take those shots....Especially when he takes bad shots at the wrong dam time.....Why take a jumper when you're taking it to the whole at will and can't be stopped....It doesn't make logical sense to me....Basketball isn't a hard game to play....Some players make it harder then it has to be......Especially given VC's talent level!


Did you watch this game? Most of those outside jumpers he took were wide open shots. It' not like he was taking contested fadeaways with a defender in his face, they were open shots that didn't fall for him. They weren't bad shots at all, and considering how he's not getting any calls from the refs this series they're probably smarter shots than just driving and hoping for the best. As a matter of fact, he probably hit more contested jumpers than he did open jumpers this game, but you're not gonna win many games hoping that he can continue to do that. 

I don't see why people are upset when our best 3 point shooter takes an open three. You can say he should keep driving but have you noticed how they pack in the lanes when he does. He's had to make some crazy acrobatic shots at the rim, it's not like he's scoring at will everytime he drives. And again, he's not getting the calls when he drives. His shot's been off all season, but he usually makes up for that by getting to the line. Unfortunately the refs are treating him like he's a scrub instead of an allstar


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> becasue he is the best scorer he can do things rj and kridtic can't when rj drives most if the times it is an offensive foul kristic needs vc for him to score
> *At times he is not involved in the rotation he is standin to the side watchin this is where the nets mess up by not gettin him the ball until the shot clock is down
> see how wade has the ball all the time y arent the nets trappin him like heat r trappin vc*
> Frank needs to go bring in a Van Gundy or Adelman


Wade gets the ball because he's moving without the ball. RJ is too. 

What's the point of having Kidd on the floor if you aren't going to use him to generate quick buckets in the open court? Those are high percentage shots even if Vaughn is trying to finish them.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson, top, shoots a second period basket over Miami Heat's Shaquille O'Neal, right, as teammate Jason Williams (55) looks on during their NBA second round playoff game Sunday, May 14, 2006, in East Rutherford, N.J.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 14: Vince Carter #15 of the New Jersey Nets dunks against the Miami Heat in game four of the Eastern Conference Semifinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 14, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 14: Vince Carter #15 of the New Jersey Nets drives against James Posey #42 of the Miami Heat in game four of the Eastern Conference Semifinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 14, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey. 









Vince Carter of the New Jersey Nets dunks the ball against the Miami Heat in Game 4 of the Eastern Conference semifinals of the 2006 NBA playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey. Miami won 102-92.


----------



## Dooch

EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 14: Richard Jefferson #24 of the New Jersey Nets dribbles around Dwyane Wade #3 of the Miami Heat in game four of the Eastern Conference Semifinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 14, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 14: Richard Jefferson #24 of the New Jersey Nets goes up for a breakaway dunk against the Miami Heat in game four of the Eastern Conference Semifinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 14, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 14: Jason Kidd #5 of the New Jersey Nets shoots against Jason Williams #55 of the Miami Heat in game four of the Eastern Conference Semifinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 14, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 14: A view of a Mother's Day message on the sneakers of Dwyane Wade #3 of the Miami Heat against the New Jersey Nets in game four of the Eastern Conference Semifinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 14, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.


----------



## big furb

ok, that was.....interesting


----------



## Dooch

What was interesting?


----------



## MHeat

well hope you enjoyed this series, i think you should not underestimate your enemy, never make that mistake, a bunch of you thinking the heat were in the playoffs by pure luck, as you can see that is not the scenario, miami is a better team than the nets, plain and simple, when they want to play defense, they are a very good team, and you have to be realistic, you had a chance to win this series, but very unlikely, because the heat are a better team, more depth and better players, its like me saying that we will destroy detroit, never going to happen, if miami can play good defense on that series, i give miami a chance, but if they play the kind of slopy defense they are use to playing, making silly turnovers and mental mistakes, detroit will kill miami, plain and simple, see ya.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jason Kidd passed 3 players on the all-time playoffs scoring list tonight...

90. Bailey Howell - 1,401
*91. Jason Kidd - 1,391*
92. Vinnie Johnson - 1,387
93. George Mikan - 1,377
94. Darryl Dawkins - 1,375

On the same list RJ passed 7 (including Paul Pierce and Antonio Davis) and VC passed 6 players (including Jamal Mashburn and Kenny Smith).


Kidd passed GP on the all-time playoff assists list...

14. John Havlicek - 825
*15. Jason Kidd - 788*
16. Gary Payton - 783

Kidd also passed one player on the playoffs all-time three-pointers made list...

28. Tim Hardaway - 110
*29. Jason Kidd - 109*
30. Toni Kukoc - 108


----------



## Aurelino

The final quarter, Krstic played some good minutes against Shaq, and Shaq had to guard him at the other end too. Imagine if Collins could be somewhat productive offensively.


----------



## reganomics813

Aurelino said:


> The final quarter, Krstic played some good minutes against Shaq, and Shaq had to guard him at the other end too. Imagine if Collins could be somewhat productive offensively.


Walton was hitting on that when that happened. Why didn't Lawrence go back to Lamond to add that additional scoring threat? I was shaking my head at that one too.


----------

